# Your 2021 sample acquisitions thus far



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 10, 2021)

Well, friends. We're nearing the middle of the year, which also means we've nearly crossed the first hump in sales. Spring sales are all basically wrapped up, NI Summer Sale has a few weeks left, and then hopefully there will be some calm in the storm until the second hump arrives in the fall (most likely another NI partnership mega sale, plus all the Black Friday + holiday madness).

How'd we do? What are your favorites?

Here's a list of everything I've gotten this year:

Spitfire: OACT, BHCT, Spitfire Solo Strings
Strezov: Wotan, Freyja, Arva, Rhodope II (NI bundle)
Musical Sampling: Adventure Strings + Brass, Soaring Strings
Cinesamples: Everything Bundle (for free though, as I won 2nd place in their holiday composing competition)
Also picked up my first reverb! Valhalla Room, love it so much already and really great for the price and for the orchestral music I write.

Before I can rest, I'm fighting an uphill climb against GAS for Komplete 13 Ultimate 50% off (I don't have any Komplete yet except for Select, which came with my Komplete Kontrol keyboard) as well as either the full Cinematic Studio Series minus the solo strings with an EDU discount or JXL Brass + Perc w/ EDU (the two options are roughly the same price).


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 10, 2021)

I might be forgetting something, but:

Heavyocity: Damage 2
Spitfire: Symphonic Motions
8Dio: Blackbird Drums
Orange Tree: Evolution Bluegrass Banjo

I bought a lot last year. I've been good this year...


----------



## Jaap (Jun 10, 2021)

Cinematic Woodwinds and Modern Scoring Strings and very happy with both!


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 10, 2021)

Strezov Jade
Xperimenta Preparato bass


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

All releases (except his newest - but in my defense it was released yesterday) by this guy ^ right here. Very diverse and musical stuff that is easy to use and sounds fantastic. Completed the Vengeful series and what-do-you-know I actually made some music with Glockenskull Guitar. Which is -you guessed it- excellent. The instrument, not the music. 

A huge pile of 8Dio stuff on sale (duh), most notably the Deep Solo Quartet, EverWave, Circle Strings, Anthology, NEO, Blackbird Drums, AGE Bundle, Legion 66 stuff. Highlight: AGE Bundle and the Christopher Young sample collection.

Spitfire BHCT the other day. Highlight.

Xsample Contemporary Saxophones. Awesome

Xsample Concert Guitar.

Sonixinema Saxophone Explorations.

HAVE instruments Sax Fury

Sound Dust Saxomaphonium, and one week later all of Pendle’s other “oniums”. Mister Poucher even offered me a custom made discount code, because I had namedropped Scritti Politti, which made my day heh.

Straightahead Samples Tenor Colossus (and Birth of the Trumpet)

And yes, I have a saxophone sample hoarding issue at the moment.

Some Voltage Modular modules.

Tracktion f. ‘em 11 operator FM synth


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> All releases (except his newest - but in my defense it was released yesterday) by this guy ^ right here. Very diverse and musical stuff that is easy to use and sounds fantastic. Completed the Vengeful series and what-do-you-know I actually made some music with Glockenskull Guitar. Which is -you guessed it- excellent. The instrument, not the music.
> 
> A huge pile of 8Dio stuff on sale (duh), most notably the Deep Solo Quartet, EverWave, Circle Strings, Anthology, NEO, Blackbird Drums, AGE Bundle, Legion 66 stuff. Highlight: AGE Bundle and the Christopher Young sample collection.
> 
> ...


Curious as to what kind of music you write with all those saxes!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Curious as to what kind of music you write with all those saxes!!


I used to loathe sax samples. I think that little sax riff in that Ace of Base hit made me allergic for them for decades. My purchase of Xsample CS changed that, and now I want to make one “review video” in my life, comparing all stuff that’s out there.

As so many of my planned ventures I hardly ever realize them, but for some reason I’ll manage the “investment upfront bit” just fine.

I am doing “mock ups” for the first time ever, of SATB saxophone chamber music pieces. And I am working on a cover version of a Morphine song. Maybe... some day... I’ll upload those here  but don’t count on it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

Oh. And the 8Dio Century Ostinato Woodwinds. Stop the clock.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jun 10, 2021)

BBCSO Pro, CSS, and Berlin Soloists Bundle. All three of which are now my main template.


----------



## Buz (Jun 10, 2021)

I thought I'd been good but 6 months is a long time.

BBCSO Pro. First Spitfire purchase and first orchestra. Very happy.
VSL 280VC. On the strength of D-274 and CFX satisfaction, VSL pianos aren't optional.
8dio insanity. Insolidus and a ton of cheap stuff.
Melda. Various mixing plugins. Very happy.
Audio Ollie. Scoring synths. Gorgeous.
Reverbs. Exponential Audio bundle because I didn't have any. Also Black Hole.
IRs. Past To Future Black Friday + Easter bundles still online. Invaluable for "try stuff until something sticks" approach.
Also Men of the North because of the gorgeous legato patch.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

Buz said:


> Melda. Various mixing plugins. Very happy


Fantastic. I deliberately left any effects purchases off my list, but I did use the Melda weekend sale to upgrade to MCompleteBundle. Love their effects, and I find I am increasingly using MTurboReverb (Warm Hall preset and various ERs). Very happy too.


----------



## J-M (Jun 10, 2021)

Methinks the only sample related thing I've bought this year is the CAGE bundle. I know, I'm quite surprised myself.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2021)

J-M said:


> Methinks the only sample related thing I've bought this year is the CAGE bundle. I know, I'm quite surprised myself.


Cool one though.


----------



## Odum Abekah (Jun 10, 2021)

Heavyocity: Gravity
NI: Komplete 13 UCE

Combined with my purchases from the past year and a half (BBCSO, Omnisphere, Keyscape, CSS/CSSS, Serum, Pigments, more that I'm forgetting!), I'm thinking I need to just stop and learn HOW to use these things for a long time haha! 

Damage 2 tho :O.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 10, 2021)

Odum Abekah said:


> Heavyocity: Gravity
> NI: Komplete 13 UCE
> 
> Combined with my purchases from the past year and a half (BBCSO, Omnisphere, Keyscape, CSS/CSSS, Serum, Pigments, more that I'm forgetting!), I'm thinking I need to just stop and learn HOW to use these things for a long time haha!
> ...


Yup, I keep telling myself I should really hold off until I've dived deeper into the libraries I already own... _but_.....


----------



## Odum Abekah (Jun 10, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Yup, I keep telling myself I should really hold off until I've dived deeper into the libraries I already own... _but_.....


The trials of today lol.

Also I've found out that I need to watch out every June - I thought Black Friday was where the savings were, but nope, 50% off almost EVERYWHERE it's killing the wallet!


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 10, 2021)

Spitfire BBCSO Pro
Action Strings 2
NI K13U upgrade
Soniccouture Threnody
UVI Quadra 
UVI Drum Designer
Algonaut Atlas 2


----------



## erodred (Jun 10, 2021)

I went all in this year.

I had composer cloud but when Opus was late, decided to move on.

Got all the available cinematic studio series so far, BBCSO Pro, AVA Eminence, Kontakt 6. 

I better product something worth listening to fill my ears soon or else wife will have a lot to say instead.....


----------



## mallux (Jun 10, 2021)

Upgraded to Spitfire BBCSO Pro (well, just before 2021, but my wallet still hurts)
AudioBro Genesis
Tina Guo
Arturia Analog Lab V
Kontakt 6

Everything was on sale at the time, BBCSO I use every day so don’t regret it for one second. And Kontakt feels like a necessary purchase that I put off last time it was on sale and kinda regretted it.

The others were definitely GAS whims. But hey, I can’t go on holiday so what else am I gonna spend it on?


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

Monkberry said:


> Algonaut Atlas 2


do you like the improvements in 2? i have 1


----------



## Monkberry (Jun 10, 2021)

I only demoed Atlas 1 but it's a fairly simple program even with the updates to version 2. I also have XLN XO. Atlas is a less cluttered program and very quick to work in for that reason but I like lots of features so XLN XO is still very much part of my work flow but it does not allow for odd time signatures so they need to address that. I also use Battery 4. For acoustic kits I use Superior 3 and once in a blue moon Addictive Drums Fairfax kit.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jun 10, 2021)

Ben Osterhouse - Pattern Strings & Sospiro Strings
Naroth Audio - Rhythmus 
Felt Instruments - Lekko & Helenko 

That’s it so far, although planning to pick up the new S+A tomorrow if that’s when it’s released & some of the drums from the TH percussion library!


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 10, 2021)

At this point, I mostly buy libraries just to fill gaps or that I need for a specific project:

The best ones so far (for my purposes):

Heavyocity: Forzo
In Session: World Percussion Creator
Indiginus: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide
Sample Logic: Arpology
Spitfire: CDT, OACE
Strezov: Anonym Gregorian Choir
The most disappointing (for my purposes):

Audiomodern: Opacity II
Heavyocity: Scoring Bass
Impact Soundworks: Emotional Mallets
Sudden Audio: Raw Strings
And all the rest:

Audiofier: Xtyles, Riffendium 1
Ben Osterhouse: Suspiro Strings
Bolder Sounds: Fiddle
Frozen Plain: The Chordophones
Heavyocity: Novo, Ascend, Intimate Textures
Impact Soundworks: Bravura Scoring Brass
Indiginus: Acoustic Guitar Collection
Man Makes Noise: The Jumalauta
Musical Sampling: Soaring Strings
Nova: Vektor
Output: Rev X-Loops
PA: The Knifonium
Red Room: Saga Percussion
Rhythmic Robot: Contamination
Rigid Audio: Stompbox, Pad Therapy, Grainstates
Silence & Other Sounds: Maleventum 2, Mystery Box 2
Spitfire: OPW, Hainbach, HZ Percussion
Strezov: Choir Essentials
Toontrack: Southern Soul EZX, Dream Pop EZX
Westwood: Viola Untamed
...and about a dozen preset packs for Omnisphere and a few for Diva.

Jeeze, looking at this list now... I need to take a couple of aspirin and lie down


----------



## Technostica (Jun 10, 2021)

More than I thought! 
I also picked up a number of free libraries and free or very cheap sample packs.
I downgraded from Komplete 13 CE to 13 Ultimate and did very well so the difference in price covered all the libraries below so I am actually in profit at the moment!
Almost wish I didn't know that as I might be tempted to buy more libraries! 

8Dio CAGE Bundle
8Dio CASE Bundle
8Dio Circle Strings
8Dio Misfit Toy Instruments
8Dio Studio Percussion - Tonal & Non-Tonal
Audio Ollie TASTE
SonicCouture Array Mbira
Sonuscore Magic Spring Bundle
Sound Dust Loop Pool Percussion
Strezov Sampling JADE Ethnic Orchestra (accidental purchase)

I also spent a bit on software effects but a staggering amount on guitar effects.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Jun 10, 2021)

This is an interesting one... and quite frightening. I'm going to have to work from most recent:

NI Action Strings 2 (Upgrade)
Heavyocity Forzo (Summer Sale)
Orchestral Tools Metropolis Ark 1 & 2 Bundle
Spitfire Audio Epic Strings / Intimate Strings / Cinematic Soft Piano / Cinematic Pads
Strezov Sampling Wotan / Freyja / Arva / Rhodope 2 Choirs (NI Bundle)
Spitfire Audio Chamber Strings Professional / Albion V Tundra / BBCSO Core (Spring Sale)
Cinematic Studio Strings / Woodwinds / Brass
Strezov Sampling Afflatus Strings
Spitfire Audio Symphonic Strings Professional (Intro Deal)
8DIO Insolidus Choir / Fire Saxophone
Spitfire Audio Abbey Road One Legendary Strings / Sparkling Woodwinds / Wondrous Flutes
NI Noire
Realitone Sunset Strings
Spitfire Audio Mrs Mills Piano / Contemporary Drama Toolkit
Orchestral Tools Tallinn
Virharmonic Bohemian Cello
Chris Hein Solo Cello
Cinesamples Tina Guo Cello Vols I & II
Sonuscore The Orchestra Complete 2
Audio Imperia Nucleus & Jaeger
NI Session Guitarist Electric Vintage
Amplesound China Qudi

and various other FX plugins and tools. Probably not accounted for all of the main ones here too. Up till the end of last year, I really didn't have much in the way of orchestral sample libraries (EastWest Composer Cloud, Heavyocity Novo and Albion One) so, I've gone a little mad and purchased most of what I've wanted in the first half of this year. The GAS will certainly be taking a break for some time.


----------



## LauraC (Jun 10, 2021)

This whole topic makes me as uncomfortable as a tax audit.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 10, 2021)

*Spitfire Audio* 
BBCSO (Discovery)
CDT (edu discount)
Epic Strings (edu discount)
Intimate Strings (edu discount)
Symphonic Motions (edu discount)
Solo Violin (spring sale)
Solo Cello (spring sale)
Cinematic Pads (edu discount)

*Realitone*
Sunset Strings

*Native Instruments*
Picked Acoustic (thanks, Reid!)
Strummed Acoustic 2 (thanks, Omkar!)

*Heavyocity*
NOVO Essentials (summer sale)

(in the cart. . . maybe. . . haven't decided. . . still on the fence . . . Amadeus Symphony Orchestra: I like all the included instruments; edu discount; small footprint; Cory's review; however, customer support? fingers crossed)

Also, not sampled libraries, per se, but added in 2021: ZebraHZ & Unify (c'mon, The Unfinished's summer sale)


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 10, 2021)

I was being really good … I thought… I don’t really need anything. Then I bought 
Dimension Strings
Elite Strings
Hans Zimmer Strings

and today ordered up Landscapes…


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Jun 10, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I was being really good … I thought… I don’t really need anything. Then I bought
> Dimension Strings
> Elite Strings
> Hans Zimmer Strings
> ...


How are you finding HZS?


----------



## Zanshin (Jun 10, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> How are you finding HZS?


It’s beautiful and unique. I wouldn’t want it as my only or main string library, very happy with the purchase.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 10, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> This is an interesting one... and quite frightening. I'm going to have to work from most recent:
> 
> NI Action Strings 2 (Upgrade)
> Heavyocity Forzo (Summer Sale)
> ...


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

AudioBro - MSS and Extended Legato

Performance Samples - Vista, Angry Woodwinds Pro, Angry Brass Pro Soloists

Orchestral Tools - Tom Holkenborg Percussion, Berlin Strings Special Bows and First Chairs Bundle

Strezov - NI Choir Bundle: Rhodope, Freyja, Woton, Arva

AI - Solo

Spitfire - CDT (biggest "regret")

Musical Sampling - Soaring Strings

8Dio - CAGE Bundle: Strings, Brass, & Winds; Studio Series Fire Trumpet, Trombone, Sax; Bazantar

Cinesamples - Voices of War - Men of the North, Tina Guo Legato and Tina Guo vol 2

VSL - Elite Strings, Regulus

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

Soniccouture - Threnody

… plus some plugins and hardware / equipment including new FOCAL speakers and this Sparrow XL midi controller


----------



## asherpope (Jun 10, 2021)

I promised myself 2021 would be my year of not buying any more sample libraries, but a few months ago I caved and got Omnisphere...it's probably just me but it certainly doesn't live up to the hype


----------



## jazzman7 (Jun 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> AudioBro - MSS
> 
> Performance Samples - Vista, Angry Woodwinds Pro, Angry Brass Pro Soloists
> 
> ...


How do you like the 8Dio fires?


----------



## brupibo (Jun 10, 2021)

asherpope said:


> I promised myself 2021 would be my year of not buying any more sample libraries


I started the year with this intention (or, at least, until Black Friday) but...

Areia Lite
AI Solo
NI Strat E Guitar
Abbey Road Wondrous Flutes
Komplete Select Upgrade
Sospiro Strings

Still holding up, but I think I'm updating my Kontakt from 5 to 6 too. 😅


----------



## Tinesaeriel (Jun 10, 2021)

I've been pretty modest with what I'm spending money for in terms of samples this year, but what I have bought I'm super happy with:

-Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
-SoundIron Sick 6: 666
-Spitfire Albion IV: Uist
-Heavyocity Gravity: Natural Forces

Aside from getting Cinematic Studio Series' woodwind library, been starting to branch out and getting myself aleatoric, FX, and synth/atmospheric libraries lately, and I'm loving all of them so far.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> How do you like the 8Dio fires?


I haven’t had occasion to fire them up yet. See what I did there? Fire them up?


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

asherpope said:


> I promised myself 2021 would be my year of not buying any more sample libraries, but a few months ago I caved and got Omnisphere...it's probably just me but it certainly doesn't live up to the hype


Really? Oh that’s right, I mostly use the Unfinished patches. I got his everything bundle for Omni. Really got me interested in programming it and now it’s my favorite synth. I don’t know if I’d be as excited about it if I didn’t have all the Unfinished presets to call up instantly.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jun 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I haven’t had occasion to fire them up yet. See what I did there? Fire them up?


I think my kids would enjoy that as much as they do mine!


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 10, 2021)

jazzman7 said:


> I think my kids would enjoy that as much as they do mine!


What kind of key eats bananas?

A MONkey! (made that one up myself)


----------



## asherpope (Jun 10, 2021)

brupibo said:


> Still holding up, but I think I'm updating my Kontakt from 5 to 6 too. 😅


Yep I'm still on 5 and holding out as long as possible to update


----------



## jazzman7 (Jun 10, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> What kind of key eats bananas?
> 
> A MONkey! (made that one up myself)


It IS a composers forum, right? Looks like part of the "How do you make a kleenex dance?" Crowd


----------



## holywilly (Jun 10, 2021)

VSL: all BBO, Synchron Elite Strings. 

OT: all creative soundpacks, Woodwinds Soloist, Tallinn, Berlin Character Strings, JXL percussions. 

Spitfire: CDT, Fragile Strings, eDNA, all abbey road expansion. 

Audio Ollie: Scoring Synth, LAMP, all soundpacks and Taste multis. 

And other small things. I should stop buying……


----------



## Pyro861 (Jun 11, 2021)

This thread came along with perfect timing...

Just when I thought I went all bongos on consecutive summer sales

Maybe I don't have a sample addiction problem after all!


----------



## _Adam_ (Jun 11, 2021)

This year, I’ve gotten:

Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
Nucleus
Albion ONE
Spitfire Studio Strings
Ethera Gold Sahara 
Cool Jazz Collection


----------



## purplehamster (Jun 11, 2021)

AI SOLO
Strezov Sampling Percussion Essentials | Choir Essential
Ethera Gold Sahara Voices
Arturia Pigments 3
OT Tallinn
Dark Intervals Guitars In Space
S+OS Maleventum 2
In Session Audio WORLD PERCUSSION CREATOR
Musical Sampling Atelier Series Maggie | Fauxgorian
Karanyi Sounds Wavesynth
Elementary Sounds WREMENA
Soundiron Ancient Greek Strings
Westwood Instruments Viola Untamed
Fracture Sound Glacier Keys
AO Taste | Multi_001
REALITONE Sunset Strings

Okay, I think that's enough for this year...


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 11, 2021)

asherpope said:


> I promised myself 2021 would be my year of not buying any more sample libraries, but a few months ago I caved and got Omnisphere...it's probably just me but it certainly doesn't live up to the hype


Weird enough, i agree. But it does grow on me and i think it might grow on you too.


----------



## jazzman7 (Jun 11, 2021)

Went a bit crazy myself with:

Realitone

SUNSET STRINGS


Rigid Audio 

PLETHORA 
SODIUM 
SUPINE 
CINEMATRIX 
SYNFERNO 
SORE 
ACOUSTIC ISOLATION 


Performance samples
VISTA 
CON MOTO 
FLUID SHORTS

Sonokinetic
NOIR 
OST NOIR
OST WOODS 
OST BRASS 

Spitfire
BBCSO Core 

8Dio
OST STRINGS 1+2 
ADV STEEL-STRING GUITAR 
BLACKBIRD DRUMS 

Eventide
BLACKHOLE REVERB 

Ben Osterhouse
SOSPIRO STRINGS
PATTERN STRINGS

Also considering

The NI upgrades
IS Cool Jazz
SA Trumpet and Tenor bundle

Plus a new desktop build, Keyboard Controller, Monitors

Doing my bit for inflation!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 11, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> How'd we do? What are your favorites?


Believe it or not, as far as _sample libraries_ go, my only 2021 purchases were less than two weeks ago, all Spitfire... SSS and SSW Pro upgrades (not even full libraries) and the $29 Cinematic Pads (no brainer). That's it!






NOW, if you were to ask me what hardware purchases I made since Oct 1st until literally this week... that's scary.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 11, 2021)

Hans Zimmer Percussion
Hainbach Landfill Totems
Andy Findon Kit Bag 2
Spitfire Symphonic Strings Professional
Spitfire Solo Strings
UVI 8 Bit Synth
UVI Meteor
UVI UVI OB Legacy
UVI Super-7
UVI UVI Beat Box Anthology 2
UVI Whoosh
VSL SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Vol. 2
VSL SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Vol. 2 PLUS
VSL SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Vol. 3
VSL SYNCHRON-ized Special Edition Vol. 4
VSL Big Bang Orchestra Bundle (got last five I needed)
Native Instruments Komplete 13 UCE Upgrade
Vienna Symphonic Library - Synchron Concert D-274
Audio Imperia Solo
Heavyocity DM-307
Heavyocity Scoring Acoustic Guitar
Heavyocity Aeon Collection
Heavyocity Ascend
Heavyocity Synthetic Strings


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 11, 2021)

purplehamster said:


> Okay, I think that's enough for this year...


Be strong! Be an inspiration!


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 11, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> Really? Oh that’s right, I mostly use the Unfinished patches. I got his everything bundle for Omni. Really got me interested in programming it and now it’s my favorite synth. I don’t know if I’d be as excited about it if I didn’t have all the Unfinished presets to call up instantly.


I am a BigBig fan of The Unfinished, too.
Also, when you have a moment, PlugInGuru has quite an Omnisphere collection to check out: His MegaMagic libraries are altogether unique. I have Skippy's MM String Bundle (not your standard cello/viola/violin) and 1020 Collection.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 11, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> NOW, if you were to ask me *what hardware purchases I made since Oct 1st until literally this week*... that's scary.


Well. . .?
(hardware people want to know)


----------



## el-bo (Jun 11, 2021)

8Dio Clocks ($9)
Air Drumsynth ($9)
BeatSkillz Synthwave drums ($9)

I'm detecting a pattern 

Will likely grab 8Dio superCluster ($4) and Empty Vessel's 'Thorn' sets


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Empty Vessel's 'Thorn' sets


Which are awesome. Do it.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 12, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Hans Zimmer Percussion
> Hainbach Landfill Totems
> Andy Findon Kit Bag 2
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings Professional
> ...


Whoa.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Which are awesome. Do it.


I will


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 12, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Well. . .?
> (hardware people want to know)


Only because you asked...

Last 8 months:

StudioLogic SL88 Grand (sold M-Audio CODE61)
StudioLogic MixFace
RME Babyface Pro FS (sold older Babyface)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08HBZCSHW (This) WD PCIe Drive dedicated to Spitfire Symphony Orchestra & BBCSO Core (pulled four 3TB drives and RAID card from my tower to install it; had to buy a Synology External RAID Enclosure for the 3TB drives (my warehouse/backup) just to accommodate the WD NVMe drive
Neumann KH80s and the KH750 subwoofer (sold pair of iLoud MTMs... and, sub was supposed to arrive today, FedEx is late)
NETGEAR 8 Port PoE Gigabit Ethernet Plus Switch to run the new Neumann system with calibration
Stream Deck (15-key)
Two additional 1920x1080 monitors for additional Cubase screens
All new soundproofing materials for the walls in my space (man that's pricey, to me it's a hardware purchase, lol)
A gorgeous Springfield Armory 1911 Range Officer, .45 ACP with 4½-pound competition trigger, fiber optic sight and cocobolo grips. It's Arizona. Most law-abiding folks here have more firearms for protection than remotes on the coffee table. I'm weird, I only have/need one.


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2021)

So far I haven't bought a single sample library this year. But I've created a new album of library music that will be finished and published soon. I used only the dozens of libraries I already have for that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2021)

muk said:


> So far I haven't bought a single sample library this year. But I've created a new album of library music that will be finished and published soon. I used only the dozens of libraries I already have for that.


True mastery. This is what is only achieved by the few who are able to resist all sorts of marketing temptations and procrastinating self-sabotage attempts (“just ONE more week researching which woodwind library has that specific articulation for the contrabass flute, that I may need in 2038”, and THEN I’ll be off composing...”)

I salute you.


----------



## holywilly (Jun 12, 2021)

muk said:


> So far I haven't bought a single sample library this year. But I've created a new album of library music that will be finished and published soon. I used only the dozens of libraries I already have for that.


That’s exactly what I’ll be doing for the second half of the year. I will not make any purchase until Christmas. I’ve done most of my trailer album, couple more tracks to go! I can’t wait to hear your album.


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> True mastery. This is what is only achieved by the few who are able to resist all sorts of marketing temptations and procrastinating self-sabotage attempts (“just ONE more week researching which woodwind library has that specific articulation for the contrabass flute, that I may need in 2038”, and THEN I’ll be off composing...”)
> 
> I salute you.


Either this, or a combination of saturation point after a few terrabyte of samples, and looming deadlines 



holywilly said:


> That’s exactly what I’ll be doing for the second half of the year. I will not make any purchase until Christmas. I’ve done most of my trailer album, couple more tracks to go! I can’t wait to hear your album.


Thank you holywilly. I will share in the 'Member's Professional Updates' subforum once it's released. It's at the mastering stage, and only two tracks to go. Looking forward to hearing your trailer album as well. It sounds exciting.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2021)

muk said:


> Either this, or a combination of saturation point after a few terrabyte of samples, and looming deadlines


Deadlines can be helpful. And yes, after a couple of terabytes a certain law of diminishing returns does set in. Or one has just run out of disk space


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm almost embarrassed to post in this thread. Let me check my Google Sheet real quick...

This year I've purchased (so far):

1) TASTE by Audio Ollie
2) TASTE Multipack by Audio Ollie
3) Baltic Shimmers by Sonic Atoms
4) I'm still thinking about getting Polyscape Pro by Karanyi Sounds while on sale.

I've missed Spitfire Spring Sale this year, and for the first time since I've purchased Komplete, I don't plan to update my current K12 to K13, especially since I've bought "Noire" on its own earlier (I've thought that it won't be a part of the standard package). I'll wait to see what K14 brings.

To tell the truth, the only major VI acquisition I'm planning in due time is to upgrade to BBCSO Core, as I'm hoping to delve more into more traditional orchestral arrangements, and my current libraries are mostly broad-stroke, hybrid, or special ones.

All recent purchases I've done were relating to hardware and other equipment, some of which were neglected for far too long due to various software sales over the past years.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2021)

Never let your purchases, or the perceived lack thereof, embarrass you.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 12, 2021)

Life is infinite and eternal. 
There are worlds out there where on the birth of a child your neighbours get together and create a sample library for you as a gift. 
Then within a year it is added to Komplete XXXIV. 
The capital city is named Spitfire, there is a 5m stature of Troels outside every school and on greeting someone for the first time each day, you are legally required to say, "I'm very excited today to make your acquaintance".


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 12, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Life is infinite and eternal.
> There are worlds out there where on the birth of a child your neighbours get together and create a sample library for you as a gift.
> Then within a year it is added to Komplete XXXIV.
> The capital city is named Spitfire, there is a 5m stature of Troels outside every school and on greeting someone for the first time each day, you are legally required to say, "I'm very excited today to make your acquaintance".


Not for the first time, a vision of yours has made my day. Thanks! ❤️

“All Hail Troels”






The most popular first name for boys in the year 10 AT was Henson. For girls: Homay.


----------



## Soundbed (Jun 12, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I am a BigBig fan of The Unfinished, too.
> Also, when you have a moment, PlugInGuru has quite an Omnisphere collection to check out: His MegaMagic libraries are altogether unique. I have Skippy's MM String Bundle (not your standard cello/viola/violin) and 1020 Collection.


I hadn’t heard anything in the demos or walkthroughs that interested me. I have his Razor packs and admire his work. But the MM strings did not appeal to me.


----------



## darcvision (Jun 12, 2021)

this year, so far i bought
1. Westgate oboe and english horn
2. Magical box 16bit
3. IK Multimedia tape a80 studer
4. IK Multimedia iLoud Micro monitor

I actually want to save my money for CSS, so i don't spend too much on library. I also don't have much money for buying more samples.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 12, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> NOW, if you were to ask me what hardware purchases I made since Oct 1st until literally this week... that's scary.





Double Helix said:


> Well. . .?
> (hardware people want to know)


I'll throw mine in. Bought two guitars dirt cheap and completely rebuilding the electronics and replacing the pickups. Along with couple guitar effect pedal purchases.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 12, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> . . . completely *rebuilding the electronics* and *replacing the pickups*. Along with couple guitar effect pedal purchases.


I am partial to Lollar (put Lollar "toasters" in my 360/12, along with SoZo caps)
Considering push-pull?


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 12, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> I am partial to Lollar (put Lollar "toasters" in my 360/12, along with SoZo caps)
> Considering push-pull?


Nice. My dad has always wanted to get a Rickenbacker one day.

I did. First one has two Hot Rails and an Invader. Neck and Bridge have Push-Pull pots to turn on coil splitting on them.


----------



## Mega (Jun 12, 2021)

This year I've gotten a few things I've wanted for a while. This includes:

SonicCouture: Geosonics
Heavyocity: Intimate Textures
Insanity Samples: Neo Strings


----------



## Mega (Jun 12, 2021)

_Adam_ said:


> This year, I’ve gotten:
> 
> Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit
> Nucleus
> ...


How do you like the Cool Jazz Collection so far?


----------



## DrSgtShock (Jun 13, 2021)

I've gotten:

_CSW_ (fantastic ofc)
_Arks I & II_ (Probably my favorite libraries I've gotten since OACE. Waiting on SINE for 3&4)
_Palette Orchestral FX_ (seemed like a good idea but struggling to make this one fit my compositions)
_Spitfire Originals: Cimbalom_ (also seemed like a good idea but struggling to make this one fit)
_Fracture Sounds Character Piano Bundle_ (awesome on their own but they also blend excellently with more traditional piano libraries)
_Soundiron Flatulus_ (Best 19 bucks I ever spent)
_Cineperc_ (Pricey but comprehensive)


----------



## SuperForce (Jun 13, 2021)

I think I have a problem....lol. In chronological order:

8Dio - Anthology Strings
8Dio - Intimate Studio Strings
8Dio - Intimate Studio Woodwinds
8Dio - Deep Solo Violin
Cinesamples - Piano in Blue
Cinesamples - CinePiano
Cinesamples - Randy's Prepared Piano
Cinesamples - Handbells
Cinesamples - Cinebells
Sinlence+Other Sounds - Stringache
8Dio - Century Ostinato Strings
8Dio - Century Advanced Ostinato Strings II
8Dio - Century Brass Bundle
VSL - Vienna Ensemble Pro 7 (Upgrade)
Cinesamples - CinePerc
Neural DSP - Archetype Plini
Orchestral Tools - Talinn
8Dio - CAGE Bundle
8Dio - Aura Guitars
8Dio - Wrenchenspiel
Spitfire - Tundra
Native Instruments - Komplete Collectors Edition (Upgrade)

Definitely will be taking a break until Black Fridayish. Blew at least 70% of my budget so far this year.


----------



## Dex (Jun 13, 2021)

Audio Ollie Taste
Bolder Celtic Pipes

That's it so far.

Edit: Oh, also the Sonuscore spring deal with the lyrical cello phrases.

Probably gonna pick up Damage 1 and maybe 2 before the sale's over.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 13, 2021)

I bought these during spring sale
Anthology Strings + Adagio from 8dio
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts

Also my only libraries
Will buy Kontakt this month, i've been waiting for the sale
I'm looking for a player library to buy now too for the crossgrade deal. I know I can use that free library, but i'm in need of stuff anyway.
Will wait and see if something interresting come on sale, if not just kontakt for now.


----------



## LordOfTheStrings (Jun 13, 2021)

SuperForce said:


> I think I have a problem....lol. In chronological order:
> 
> 8Dio - Anthology Strings
> 8Dio - Intimate Studio Strings
> ...


You are going to need a bigger boa .. harddrive :O


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 14, 2021)

I rounded out my Berlin Percussion with The Timpani, and got: MSS Expanded Legato; a Superior Drummer expansion; Altiverb; Adagio; and Wofrey. I believe that's it.

I don't need very much at this point. I'm very happy with my template. I want to grab a handful more OT products and upgrade some software but I'll probably wait for sales. The second Berlin Strings goes on its next sale, it's mine.


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 14, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> . . . a Superior Drummer expansion. . .


Curious as to which one?


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 14, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Curious as to which one?


The Electronic EZX. I don't have a "bread and butter" electronic percussion library but between that and Omnisphere i think I'm more than covered for those rare situations


----------



## KEM (Jun 14, 2021)

Bought JXL Percussion as soon as it was available, it’s awesome!!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Jun 15, 2021)

Strezov Choir Essentials
Insanity Samples Neo Strings
Izotope Community Bundle

Soundiron Bowed Bucket
Soundiron Elvish Choir
AudioThing Magic Toy Keyboard
Audio Ollie TASTE

I was able to trade away the serials from duplicates in the Community Bundle to get some other stuff, including UJam Rowdy and Phat. A pretty quiet year, so far.


----------



## CeDur (Jun 15, 2021)

Examination of conscience:
1. Soniccouture Canterbury - I tried many and this is my favorite Rhodes VI: no regrets, it's simply amazing.
2. Soniccouture Hammersmith Pro (upgrade from standard) - I'm using only additional mics from Pro version now, so it was worth it, no regrets. My most used VI piano.
3. Cinesamples Cinepiano - it's not a practice, everyday piano kind of sound (for me). Might get some use in, hahaha, more 'cinematic' stuff. It's really nice sounding piano, I just wouldn't buy it again tbh. Scripting/efficiency definitely behind Soniccouture offering.
4. Sampletekk White Grand Mk2 and TVBO - both are good libraries, but I was excecting something different and something more. Maybe I should spend more time with the settings, but there are not much of them  Will try to resell if possible.
5. Production Voices - Production Grand Compact - it's just ridiculous how such a cheap thing can sound so good! I think I bought it in January but just tried it a few days ago. Wow. I love the detail, love the attack. I will probably invest in Kontakt version (LE or Gold). Or maybe I find better sounding C7 VI.


----------



## Ciochi (Jun 15, 2021)

Up until January 2021 I used to work in a shared studio, with someone'else PC. In January I built my new home studio, and I had to buy:
- Ableton Live 11 suite;
- Fabfilter Mastering bundle;
- Soundspot various plugins;
- Blackhole;
- most of Rigid audio stuff;
- Sonuscore the Orchestra;
- Areia lite;
- Forzo full + essentials;
- Ethera Sahara + 2.5 lite
- 8dio anthology, century ostinato strings I and II, epic frame drum, toms, Taiko and dohl, super cluster, Deep sample violin;
- Evolve mutation 1+2
- collision fx
- Miroslav 2+ CE (long story) + sample tank 4 se + tracks
- Full Kontakt;
- Sonokinetic Grosso and Maximo + bowls and chime;
- EW subscription
- noire
- apocalypse percussion micro
- splashsound Epic percussion 2
- Iamlamprey designer bundle
- synthmasterplayer
- izotope iris 2 + breaktweaker + neutron 2 standard
- sonivox Orchestral strings + 88 + big bang stereo and drums
- Arturia pigments 3
- spitfire originals felt Piano
- waves api2500+ smack attack
- venomode phrasebox
- good hertz can opener 3
- captain plugins
- some hornet Plugins
- newfangled saturate

I may have forgot something, I don't know.


----------



## Mavros (Jun 15, 2021)

Spitfire Audio: 
- Abbey Road One; great main package for introductory price. Extension Legendary Low Strings also very useful but the two woodwinds extensions are disappointing
- BBCSO Core to Pro bought in spring sale; in daily use Extra mics in Pro are great but very CPU hungry for my MBP but with VEP Pro on a server OK.
- Solo Strings in spring sale; an older library using Kontakt but it works well for quartets and solo lines with Core
VSL: Elite Strings Full during the introduction sale. This is really a great library both with respect to articulations and the mainly mic presets creating enormous versatility. Just the 3+ level key switches are a pain to remote control. I use X-Daw and a script in Logic
NI: Komplete 13 Ultimate upgrade from Select in this months sale. Still downloading...

SA Solo Strings is fine but I am still experimenting with alternatives using SA BBCSO leaders with leader mics, and VSL Elite strings using the Divisi mics to get the best possible quartet sound. Work in Progress. With NI Ultimate there is also a Stradivarius to try out..,


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 15, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> Curious as to which one?


In case it helps, now that I've had the opportunity to play with it some more. I bought an EZX expansion but i own Superior Drummer 3. I was curious how the two would interact, and it's absolutely seamless. Supposedly some functions might not be available (i think EZ uses fewer mic positions, etc) but it's all so well integrated that i don't even notice any reduced functionality or sounds. This whole product feels so mature, efficient, and carefully considered that I'm mixing and matching EZX and the base SD3 sounds and not encountering any hiccups


----------



## wst3 (Jun 15, 2021)

Interesting query! I usually look at a spending summary around the end of June anyway, so here goes. You asked specificaly about libraries:

Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings
Bolder Pure Mandolin
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
Musical Sampling Soaring Strings
Insanity Samples New Orleans Brass Band
Spectrasonics Keyscape
Soniccouture Orchestral Bells
Spectrasonics Moog Tribute
Spitfire Contemporary Drama Toolkit
Spitfire Zimmer Percussion
For me that's a pretty big year. And I know I won't be purchasing much in the way of software for the second half of the year, it is finally time to upgrade my computer and converters, and that is going to cost a bit.


----------



## DVSHarris (Jun 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> All releases (except his newest - but in my defense it was released yesterday) by this guy ^ right here. Very diverse and musical stuff that is easy to use and sounds fantastic. Completed the Vengeful series and what-do-you-know I actually made some music with Glockenskull Guitar. Which is -you guessed it- excellent. The instrument, not the music.
> 
> A huge pile of 8Dio stuff on sale (duh), most notably the Deep Solo Quartet, EverWave, Circle Strings, Anthology, NEO, Blackbird Drums, AGE Bundle, Legion 66 stuff. Highlight: AGE Bundle and the Christopher Young sample collection.
> 
> ...





Jacob Fanto said:


> Well, friends. We're nearing the middle of the year, which also means we've nearly crossed the first hump in sales. Spring sales are all basically wrapped up, NI Summer Sale has a few weeks left, and then hopefully there will be some calm in the storm until the second hump arrives in the fall (most likely another NI partnership mega sale, plus all the Black Friday + holiday madness).
> 
> How'd we do? What are your favorites?
> 
> ...


So far for 2021: Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88 with any Komplete 13 Select libraries I didn’t already have.
8Dio: Claire Flute virtuoso
Zero G UK: Ethera Gold Sahara Voices (That makes my 4th Ethera library). 
Have 3 more library purchases planned by end of 2021. Waiting on sales in November-December.


----------



## Negan_n_Lucille (Jun 15, 2021)

I’m afraid to reflect on the $$ spent this year. But I’ve been trying to upgrade my sound palette and take advantage of some sales.

Audio Imperia - Mystic, Aeria, Solo, Nucleus Lite
AVA Instinct and Eminence
Audio Ollie LA Modern Percussion
Cinesamples - voices of war, Voxos 2, TD violin
Heavyocity Damage 2
Keep Forest - Devastator: Evolution, Deathmatch, Warzone. Ferrum
Musical Sampling Medusa
Orchestral Tools: JXL Brass, Holkenperc
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts, Oceania 2
Strezov Sampling 3XM Percussion Essentials

Zero-G stuff
some plugins as well


----------



## pipirisnaki (Jun 15, 2021)

So far, virharmonic cello and violin. Nice solo strings.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jun 15, 2021)

LauraC said:


> This whole topic makes me as uncomfortable as a tax audit.


Lol!


----------



## Thudinthenight (Jun 17, 2021)

Just the low strings add on for AROOF, and most recently Komplete 13 Ultimate. It was an upgrade from Kontakt so most of it is new material, some great, a lot of “filler.” What the hell am I gonna do with a dozen Maschine expansions? Loving Straylight though and the piano libraries.


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 18, 2021)

Spitfire: Symphonic Motions, Solo Strings, Intimate Strings, OPW Toolkit, Contemporary Drama Toolkit
Audio Imperia Areia Lite
Arturia Pigments 3 with a couple of soundpacks
Heavyocity Natural Forces
Soundtoys Effect Rack
Eventide Blackhole
Waves SSL Collection, TG12410, Scheps 73

Waiting for Black Friday or Christmas Sale to get Albion Neo


----------



## holywilly (Jun 18, 2021)

Just purchased AMA 1 from The Amazonic, they are having a summer sale and I just can’t resist to buy this beautiful and unique library. 

Alright, next purchase will be BF or Xmas sales, hopefully.


----------



## Minko (Jun 19, 2021)

No samples. No plugins. This is a conscious choice.
I did by a standing desk and had some training.

Disclosure. I do test stuff for people and write demos, so I get my dose of new sonic inspiration from time to time.


----------



## MusicalWhiskey (Jun 19, 2021)

MMS, Genesis, Jade, Wotan, Freyja, Arva, Rhodope 2, EWC, AR Legendary Lows, Sunset Strings. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 19, 2021)

No comment...I’d like to call my lawyer 🙃

And in the shadows are the silent majority not declaring their GAS purchases 😇


----------



## mandan (Jun 19, 2021)

Maybe at Black Friday I will buy some new pianos or upgrade for pro in Pianoteq. Now that I have kontakt 6 full I could buy Xperimenta Due, Production Voices, Simple Sam Samples, Cinesamples, Wavesfactory, Westwoodinstrument, Wholesounds Baldwin, Sampletekk, Sonuscore pianos as well. Truekeys and Modern U for UVI looks also very good. Ivory II Grand pianos was the most expensive and it is very old and not as good as the newer one, I wouldn't buy other pianos from this company, although I heard that American D is one of the best. I wouldn't like to buy komplete 13, because Gentleman I can use in demo mode, Una Corda and Giant are special pianos. Grandeaur and Maverick could be insteresting. I bought last year Noire which is their newest piano from 2019.

I use the pianos not for composing just to practice classical pieces. 

I give the release date of the pianos as well.
11.2020 Modartt Pianoteq 7 stage 
04.2020 Keysuite Bundle
08.2019 Production Voices for Sforzando Electric V
09.2018 Native Instruments Kontakt 6
06.2018 Embertone Walker 1955 (main, hammer, close mics)
06.2018 Modartt Pianoteq Steingraeber & sons E-272
01.2018 Production Voices for Sforzando Concert Grand Compact
07.2017 Production Voices for Sforzando Production Grand Compact
01.2016 Modartt Pianoteq Steinway B
09.2015 Modartt Pianoteq YC5
06.2015 Ravenscroft 275
06.2014 Garritan CFX full
05.2013 Production Voices for Sforzando Estate Grand Piano
11.2010 Pianoteq Electric pianos
09.2010 Synthogy Ivory II Grand Pianos (Bösendorfer 290, Steinway D, Yamaha C7)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jun 19, 2021)

I bought what I was planning on buying since even before last year:

- Hollywood Opus (upgrade from Hollywood Orchestra Diamond)
- Modern Scoring Strings + Extended Legatos (upgrade from LASS Full)
- Spitfire Symphonic Brass and Woodwinds (completing SSO)
- Berlin Woodwinds Revive (crossgrade from BWW Legacy)
- Cinematic Studio Woodwinds

Then I bought a few additional things and I blame Vi-C for that:

- Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
- LA Modern Percussion
- Red Room Audio SAGA (super flash sale discount)
- Tina Guo Cello Vol. 1
- Noire
- Spitfire Originals Mrs. Mills Piano
- Performance Samples Oceania
- Spitfire Eric Whitacre Choir
- Bolder Sounds Fiddle

Outside of keeping an eye on additional Abbey Road One Selections (I don't own any yet and TBD if I will), I'm not holding out for anything in particular (even Cinematic Studio Percussion will be a TBD given I have Opus and CinePerc). The only thing on my list right now is Garritan CFX given the almost universal positive reviews.


----------



## CATDAD (Jun 19, 2021)

So far...

Samples:
Cinematic Studio Woodwinds (most _relieving _2021 purchase for sure!)
Kontakt 12 to 13 upgrade (mostly for Noire, that alone was totally worth it!)

Mixing:
Black Rooster Audio's entire bundle (on a big sale of like 80% off, did a lot to help fill out my classic analog plugin repertoire and they sound great!)
Klanghelm MJUC comp and SDRR saturator (man I was sleeping on these, they sound juicy!)
Timeless 3 (much better UI than Timeless 2, I think it's my new do-everything delay now)

Hardware:
Aguilar Tone Hammer EQ/preamp/DI pedal for bass guitar
Modest eurorack synth setup (Minibrute 2S, Plaits, Maths, Links, Kinks)

Been a real good year for quality gear acquisition!


----------



## StillLife (Jun 20, 2021)

Only three, thusfar:
Sounddust Loop pool peecussion (great and only 25 euro's)
Arturia Pigments 3 (my sole impulse buy, at 49 euro's not too much of a risk. Have yet to install it though)
VSL Elite Strings pro at intro (540 euro's, most I ever spend on a single lib, but I demo'd it and knew just how good it was before buying. My goto string library)

In the wake of my Elite Strings purchase I also demo'd Studio One 5, to try out the sound variations. Absolutely fell in love with S1 and subscribed to Presonos Sphere, bought a Faderport 8, Console 1 and Atom sq to go along with it. Very happy!


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jun 23, 2021)

Just got the Taste Multipack 001. I found the zip file is just 99.97mb or something. Is it right or am I being just punked?


----------



## Casiquire (Jun 24, 2021)

.............and MSS


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jun 24, 2021)

I think I bought Nucleus Lite.


----------



## _Adam_ (Jun 30, 2021)

Mega said:


> How do you like the Cool Jazz Collection so far?


I'm loving it!


----------



## pixelcrave (Jun 30, 2021)

For me so far:

- Westwood Alt Piano
- 8Dio Insolidus
- Komplete 13 Ultimate upgrade
- Heavyocity Damage 2 upgrade
- Heavyocity Scoring Guitars
- Heavyocity Vocalise 2

All those for just under US$700 with all the discounts. But my proudest accomplishment: I survived the Spitfire Spring Sale!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 30, 2021)

Hmm. I thought I was doing better compared to last year. I guess it's time to enter a sample addicts 12 step program...once Infinite Strings is released.

I don't even want to go into the plugins picked up this year.

8dio: Century Brass 2.0 bundle, Jaw Harp
Audio Imperia: Solo, Areia Lite
Cinesamples: CineHarps
East-West: Hollywood Orchestra Gold + Diamond
IK Multimedia: Studio Max 2, MODO Drums
Heavyocity: Forzo/Vento/Novo Full + Essentials, Ascend
Native Instruments: Komplete 13 Ultimate upgrade
Performance Samples: Angry Brass & Woodwind Soloists, Solos of the Sea Violin A
Soundiron: Alpha Organ
Spectrasonics: Omnisphere 2
Zero G: Ethera Intimate Vocals & Sahara Voices


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 24, 2021)

DrSgtShock said:


> I've gotten:
> _Soundiron Flatulus_ (Best 19 bucks I ever spent)


I got Flatulus for free!


----------



## zwhita (Jul 24, 2021)

Haven't even been buying samples for 1 year yet. I come from a synth background, so the last 11 months has been me trying to catch up with sample playback technology.

If it hadn't been for the sale prices, it would have been enough for another used car or a few dental implants. Thankfully I did not need either of those so far this year. Think it's something like 180 libraries and 45 plugins, including Komplete 12. Also two new SSD's and 16GB of memory.

I feel like this has all been an endeavor to just take advantage of sales to accumulate libraries I should have gotten years ago.

It's really too expensive to keep buying more now, honestly. Too much to do now. So many manuals to read. So many skills to master. We all know you can't buy creativity, but I've found I don't really know much about making music. Got one helluva starter set for sure. Certainly got enough now to keep me busy for years. Or until I get bored of it all.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jul 24, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Haven't even been buying samples for 1 year yet. I come from a synth background, so the last 11 months has been me trying to catch up with sample playback technology.
> 
> If it hadn't been for the sale prices, it would have been enough for another used car or a few dental implants. Thankfully I did not need either of those so far this year. Think it's something like 180 libraries and 45 plugins, including Komplete 12. Also two new SSD's and 16GB of memory.


Lol! It’s like you’re saying you just have some 1000 libraries & you don’t need anymore. Get outta here lol!

You don’t think you already have a lot? But right it does depend on what you do.


----------



## zwhita (Jul 25, 2021)

It's definitely alot. If I keep buying though, I'll likely never catch up and it will just be another consumerist endeavor. The want list is pretty short now. I need to learn how to do this proper. Then I'll get more if I feel I can handle it.


----------



## holywilly (Jul 30, 2021)

Few libraries added:

Ample Sound Dongxiao
Skybox Audio Hammers and Waves
Slate & Ash Landforms
Spitfire Solstices
Spitfire Hammers
Orchestral Tools Duplex Saxophones
Orchestral Tools Tom Helkenborg Per
Orchestral Tools Tableau Chamber Strings
VSL Synchron Brass

Now I’m done until Black Friday and Christmas sales.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Jul 30, 2021)

I sincerely hope forum member’s partners or significant others don’t read this thread!


----------



## maree (Jul 30, 2021)

BBCSO
EWSO Opus
Emotional Piano
a lot of synths!
a lot of plugins!

many libraries/plugins! a lot of money! 
An interesting complementary survey would be:
Have you amortized the investment made in libraries this year with the income obtained with your music?


----------



## from_theashes (Jul 30, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Spitfire: Symphonic Motions, Solo Strings, Intimate Strings, OPW Toolkit, Contemporary Drama Toolkit
> Audio Imperia Areia Lite
> Arturia Pigments 3 with a couple of soundpacks
> Heavyocity Natural Forces
> ...


Arturia Jup-8 on Summer sale ^^


----------



## Petrucci (Jul 30, 2021)

Synchron Strings Pro
Synchronized Woodwinds
Synchronized SE1
Elite Strings
Synchron Brass
VSL 280VC

Eventide Blackhole

5 electric guitars lol

And I will buy Spitfire Hammers while it's on introductory pricing cause they are cool)

And I'm always ready for Synchron Woodwinds and Synchron Percussion sale whenever those might be))


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 30, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> I sincerely hope forum member’s partners or significant others don’t read this thread!


It’s called motive in a criminal case.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jul 30, 2021)

*Generators:*
Kontakt
Phase Plant
Harmor
Padshop 2

*Libraries:*
Spitfire Chamber Strings
LA Modern Percussion
8dio Aura Studio Auxilliary Percussion
ISW Ghuzeng
ISW Bansuri

*Effects:*
MTurboReverb
Sonsig Rev-A
Nimbus/R4
Objeq Delay
Moodal

MTurboComp
Elysia Alpha Compressor
Limiter 6
MAutoDynamicEQ

Phil’s Cascade
Black Box HG-2MS

NUGEN Stereoizer 3


----------



## bill5 (Jul 30, 2021)

I wish I had some of y'alls budgets 

I bought Kontakt. That's it but that's a HUGE purchase for me. I don't generally spend much on stuff. But then I'm not in the business like many of you are. And I'm a huge believer in inexpensive/free stuff, much of which is very good. Also the home studio's on hold which puts a big kink in things.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Jul 31, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I bought Kontakt. That's it but that's a HUGE purchase for me. I don't generally spend much on stuff. But then I'm not in the business like many of you are. And I'm a huge believer in inexpensive/free stuff, much of which is very good.


Huge purchase indeed. Owning kontakt opens the door to a heap of good free instruments, and it's true more than enough free or inexpensive plugins are available that are pretty much top quality for producing many kinds of music, which is pretty amazing. Even headphone correction software is big value at a low price.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Jul 31, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Few libraries added:
> 
> Ample Sound Dongxiao
> Skybox Audio Hammers and Waves
> ...


Nice list @holywilly. Thanks.

Hey is DongXiao is different from the regular Xiao Flute?


----------



## holywilly (Jul 31, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Nice list @holywilly. Thanks.
> 
> Hey is DongXiao is different from the regular Xiao Flute?


Xiao and Dongxiao are the same thing.


----------



## daviddln (Aug 1, 2021)

This year, I bought : 

- Synchron Brass, Elite Strings, BBO: Ymir
- Berlin Orchestra, Time Macro/Micro, Glory Days, Tallinn, Berlin Symphonic Strings, Duplex Saxophones, Tableau Chamber Strings, Modus.
- Albion Solstice, Albion ONE, Contemporary Drama Toolkit, LCO Strings, LCO Textures, Alternative Solo Strings, Stratus, OA Composer Toolkit, Hammers.
- Hollywood Orchestra Opus Edition, Voices of Soul, Hollywood Backup Singers.
- Strezov Sampling NI Bundle
- Forzo, Novo, Vento.
- CSW and CSS.
- Cinematique Instruments Everything Bundle.
- All Saints Choir, Celeste, Tingklik.
- Fabfilter Everything Bundle.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 1, 2021)

3DC said:


> None and I had several of them already in my shopping cart including SA BBC SO PRO and NI Komplete13 UCE.
> 
> I instead opted for 1 Year EW Composer Cloud + Cubase Pro 11 Crossgrade and some cool courses from ThinkSpace, ScoreClub, Groove3 and others.
> 
> Hat down and big thank you to all pro users here that helped me in this decision.


Likewise for me and Kontakt; I wouldn't have even known about it (or how to get the crossgrade price) otherwise. Huge props to help me spend my money


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 1, 2021)

daviddln said:


> This year, I bought :
> 
> - Synchron Brass, Elite Strings, BBO: Ymir
> - Berlin Orchestra, Time Macro/Micro, Glory Days, Tallinn, Berlin Symphonic Strings, Duplex Saxophones, Tableau Chamber Strings, Modus.
> ...


Damn! What a list? I just can’t believe anyone would buy all that stuff in one month. Congrats & hope you find use for all.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> All releases (except his newest - but in my defense it was released yesterday) by this guy ^ right here. Very diverse and musical stuff that is easy to use and sounds fantastic. Completed the Vengeful series and what-do-you-know I actually made some music with Glockenskull Guitar. Which is -you guessed it- excellent. The instrument, not the music.
> 
> A huge pile of 8Dio stuff on sale (duh), most notably the Deep Solo Quartet, EverWave, Circle Strings, Anthology, NEO, Blackbird Drums, AGE Bundle, Legion 66 stuff. Highlight: AGE Bundle and the Christopher Young sample collection.
> 
> ...


+ 
Nick Toretta Music Tenor Sax Extended Techniques

soundDUST Soviet Synthfundibulum

Cherry Audio Memorymode, Polymode, PS20

Dawesome / Tracktion ABYSS

Orchestral Tools Duplex Saxophones

VSL VI Saxophones Full


----------



## holywilly (Aug 1, 2021)

Working on projects, get paid, buy libraries, working on projects….that’s a healthy cycle for working composers.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 1, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Xiao and Dongxiao are the same thing.


Lol! Ok thanks @holywilly. I love their Guitars hope this sounds as good, rather more beautiful.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 1, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> +
> Nick Toretta Music Tenor Sax Extended Techniques
> 
> soundDUST Soviet Synthfundibulum
> ...


What’s your opinion on VSL VI Saxophones Full against OT’s Duplex Saxophone?


----------



## holywilly (Aug 1, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Lol! Ok thanks @holywilly. I love their Guitars hope this sounds as good, rather more beautiful.


I’d say Ample Sound’s Chinese instruments are the best in the class. I use them a lot for mock-ups and final production. And I’m Chinese.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

holywilly said:


> What’s your opinion on VSL VI Saxophones Full against OT’s Duplex Saxophone?


Too soon to tell. Reason I got all of them is to find out and share my opinions here some time in the near future (but since my time perception is very fluid take this with a grain of salt). Both SINE and VSL/VI are completely new and a bit foreign to me.

Impressions: Duplex sounds great and the way it’s conceived makes it really good in terms of avoiding typical phasing issues. VSL is very deep, has a great tone and offers way more in terms of instruments (bass sax) and articulations. And then there’s also Xsample’s 2021 release - another strong contender. So… stay tuned.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

Also looking at @nmalleus Stac & Slap Baritone. Any sales coming up by any chance? 



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/stac-slap-sax-the-baritone-by-inouï-samples.78040/


----------



## daviddln (Aug 1, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Damn! What a list? I just can’t believe anyone would buy all that stuff in one month. Congrats & hope you find use for all.


Oh no, I bought all this since January. Not in one month.


----------



## pranic (Aug 1, 2021)

This year has been full of acquisitions, thinking backwards (and I'm missing things)

- Rawbit Audio Mandolin and Cedar Guitarele
- Skybox Hammers + Waves
- Spitfire Audio Hammers, Albion Solstice, Cinematic Pads, Albion Neo, Ambient Guitars, Phobos, BHCT, Jangle and Mrs. Mills Piano, Solo Strings
- Sound Dust Soviet Synthfundubulum
- Lunacy Audio CUBE
- Orange Tree Samples acoustic bundle, harp, flute and Mesa Winds
- NI Komplete 13, Piano Colours (and yes, I'm purposefully spelling that wrong)
- 8dio CAGE bundle, Electric Violin, Custom Super String, Clocks, Taiko Ensemble and Liberis Choir

I probably need to hide my wallet before the next Spitfire Sale (I guess I only have 18 hours to do that)


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 1, 2021)

pranic said:


> This year has been full of acquisitions, thinking backwards (and I'm missing things)
> 
> - Rawbit Audio Mandolin and Cedar Guitarele
> - Skybox Hammers + Waves
> ...


Tasty choices. Question: how’s Phobos for you? Despite some of the backlash I’ve found here and there the convolution thing keeps fascinating me. I acquired the Christopher Young bundle a while ago and it allows you to use a sample as an IR to convolute another one - and I like to play with that feature. Phobos seems to be capable of that same thing on steroids?


----------



## pranic (Aug 2, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Tasty choices. Question: how’s Phobos for you? Despite some of the backlash I’ve found here and there the convolution thing keeps fascinating me. I acquired the Christopher Young bundle a while ago and it allows you to use a sample as an IR to convolute another one - and I like to play with that feature. Phobos seems to be capable of that same thing on steroids?


Phobos is actually a lot of fun to play, but I've only used it in a few tracks. It has a lot of potential for underscore and sound design, and there are a lot of interesting automations you could do with the plugin inside your DAW. I used it at 1:30 in my Selene rescore to add some "sparkles" to the Albion wreath, which is the most recent use of it. As a plugin, it would be really sweet to be able to add your own samples to the engine they used (hint hint, @spitfireaudio for a new product). I know that the possibilities with the library are fairly infinite (given how many convolutions and source materials there are to play with). Honestly, though -- I've probably only scratched the surface on it since picking it up during their Spring Sale (got it in the "Secret Weapons" bundle, so haven't had it for long). At the sale price of $179, I think there's a lot of fun to be had in there, though.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks @pranic - sensible post! And cool track too!


----------



## chibear (Aug 2, 2021)

0 so far. Spending my time attempting to be competent with the 2020 acquisitions , but studying up for harp and choirs on Black Friday 2021.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 2, 2021)

daviddln said:


> Oh no, I bought all this since January. Not in one month.


Still, I am telling you it’s so damn freakin’ great list.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 2, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I’d say Ample Sound’s Chinese instruments are the best in the class. I use them a lot for mock-ups and final production. And I’m Chinese.


Thanks @holywilly I think the Xiao flute is approved & I see am gonna check the Walkthrus etc.....


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 2, 2021)

.....and the Synchron Bösendorfer 280vc


----------



## brupibo (Aug 2, 2021)

maree said:


> An interesting complementary survey would be:
> Have you amortized the investment made in libraries this year with the income obtained with your music?


I actually have been keeping track of my music production investments (software and hardware). It is a nice exercise to help prevent the typical "nice but useless for your composing style" impulse buying. Otherwise I could've spent a lot more. Ocasionally, I get some composing freelance work, but I'm far from amortizing my investiment tbh :D


----------



## artomatic (Aug 2, 2021)

* Just added AV's Infinite Brass.


----------



## maree (Aug 3, 2021)

brupibo said:


> I actually have been keeping track of my music production investments (software and hardware). It is a nice exercise to help prevent the typical "nice but useless for your composing style" impulse buying. Otherwise I could've spent a lot more. Ocasionally, I get some composing freelance work, but I'm far from amortizing my investiment tbh :D


Good idea!


----------



## zwhita (Aug 3, 2021)

brupibo said:


> I actually have been keeping track of my music production investments (software and hardware). It is a nice exercise to help prevent the typical "nice but useless for your composing style" impulse buying. Otherwise I could've spent a lot more.


I'm only an amateur enthusiast, but I still recommend doing this. I've kept a record of every dime spent on samples and software since 09/2020, and am utterly distraught that it is now on the verge of approaching 5 figures. Puts it all in perspective, if nothing else, but helps to prioritize purchases in context of what I know and understand, rather than being seduced by rigged video demos and deceitful marketing gimmicks.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 5, 2021)

Been a light year so far. I think I was suffering from library acquisition overload after last year's BF. 

So far this year, I've picked up:

Vento Essentials
Hollywood Opus edition (upgrade)
Forest Kingdom 3 (upgrade)

And on the software side:

Divisimate
Orb Producer Suite

My biggest purchase so far has been my as-of-yet undelivered new audio interface: RME Fireface UFX II.

I am very much looking forward to when that arrives.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 5, 2021)

Very little actually.

8DIO Cage
Spitfire Studio Strings Core
Luftrum Bioscape

I don't particularly need anything else at the moment.

And it's pretty freaky to actually truly feel that way.

EDIT: But I do have Rent-To-Own plans for Serum and Kilohearts going on.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 5, 2021)

Yikes: Well...
since Jan of 2021:

SPITFIRE AUDIO:
BBC Pro
Olafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions
Abbey Road Orchestral Foundations 
Wondrous Flutes
Sparkling Woods
Legendary Low strings
Mrs Mills Piano
Jangle Box Piano
CDT/BDT bundle
LCO Textures
Hauschke Toolkit
Albion Tundra 
Albion Solstice
Landfill Totems
Cinematic Pads
Total Performance Violin
HAMMERS
All of the SA Recordings libraries


CINESAMPLES:
Descant Horn
Cinebrass Sonore
Cineharpsichord


ORCHESTRAL TOOLS:
Half of the Junkie XL Brass
Tallin Bundle
Half of the Modus Library
The Ark 1 & 2 Choirs
Ark 2 Harmonium
Berlin Inspire 1 Piano
Berlin Inspire 2 Solo Cello
Dagu Chinese Drums
Tableu solo Viola
Berlin Solo English Horn
MIROIRE pre-order 


FELT INSTRUMENTS:
Every product


REALITONE:
Sunset Strings


AUDIOBRO:
MSS & MSS Expanded Legato


BEST SERVICE:
Chris Hein Solo Cello 


MNTRA Instruments: 
Every Product



SOMEONE PLEASE HIRE ME FOR WORK!


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2021)

daviddln said:


> This year, I bought :
> 
> - Synchron Brass, Elite Strings, BBO: Ymir
> - Berlin Orchestra, Time Macro/Micro, Glory Days, Tallinn, Berlin Symphonic Strings, Duplex Saxophones, Tableau Chamber Strings, Modus.
> ...


So you're the reason SSD prices have gone through the roof!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 5, 2021)

a couple of pianos


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> a couple of pianos


Fast 'n' bulbous!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 5, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Fast 'n' bulbous!


Bulbous also tapered.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 5, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Bulbous also tapered.


"Yeah, but you have to wait until I say 'also a tin teardrop'."


----------



## djDarkX (Aug 5, 2021)

Let's see:
*8Dio*
Liberis Angelic Choir
Anthology Strings
Hybrid Drums (came with Anthology)
Century Brass Bundle (Ensemble, Solo, Lite)
Requiem Pro (came with Century Brass)
Intimate Studio Woodwinds

*Impact Soundworks*
Rhapsody: Orchestral Percussion ESSENTIALS
Heritage Percussion

That's about it, for now. I have plans to grab more this year, but not sure what, just yet. I love collecting libraries, so I'm pretty happy with my haul so far. Will update as the year goes on.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 5, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> "Yeah, but you have to wait until I say 'also a tin teardrop'."


"That's right."


----------



## dunamisstudio (Aug 5, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Hans Zimmer Percussion
> Hainbach Landfill Totems
> Andy Findon Kit Bag 2
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings Professional
> ...



Albion Solstice
AROOF


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> +
> Nick Toretta Music Tenor Sax Extended Techniques
> 
> soundDUST Soviet Synthfundibulum
> ...


+ 8Dio V8P Super String
+ 8Dio Requiem Pro (free gift)

+ IKM B3X Hammond emulation (group buy)
+ IKM SampleTron 2 (freebie #1 of X?)

+ VG Jazz Saxophones DEAL (SATB)

+ IMOXPlus Respiro Physical Modeling Wind Synthesizer


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 7, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yikes: Well...
> since Jan of 2021:
> 
> SPITFIRE AUDIO:
> ...


How are the Wondrous Flutes? I have the 3 other ARO libraries and found it a bit strange they'd come out with 2 libs that were pretty close together in the Flutes and Sparkling WWs. Is it worth having both?


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 7, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> + 8Dio V8P Super String


Have you had a chance to test it out yet?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 7, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> How are the Wondrous Flutes? I have the 3 other ARO libraries and found it a bit strange the's come out with 2 libs that were pretty close together in the Flutes and Sparkling WWs. Is it worth having both?


Yeah I agree about that and was hoping for something different. It ended up being something I really love even though Ive only used it on one or two compositions so far, and Ive used sparkling winds more in the past. On a lot of compositions.
It's all about the mordents. That said, BHCT has mordents in their flutes, but its just a totally different vibe.

Worth HAVING IT ALL 

For example, I feel like the Mordents in the wondrous flutes really gave this composition an edge and authenticity (plus the BBC harp)

I use them very subtly and then very not so subtle


----------



## paularthur (Aug 7, 2021)

Spitfire Originals Felt Piano.
Spitfire Originals Epic Strings.

Lightweight sketching template.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 7, 2021)

Full 8Dio orchestra + 900 GB more of stuff there! Orchestral Tools Celli Timpani Toms Drums + Strezov Jade Choirs Balkan + SoundIron + Various guitars from Impact - All the Ample Sounds ... wow even more LOL


----------



## holywilly (Aug 7, 2021)

Got everything from https://www.mntra.io/


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 7, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yeah I agree about that and was hoping for something different. It ended up being something I really love even though Ive only used it on one or two compositions so far, and Ive used sparkling winds more in the past. On a lot of compositions.
> It's all about the mordents. That said, BHCT has mordents in their flutes, but its just a totally different vibe.
> 
> Worth HAVING IT ALL
> ...


Thanks for the advice and sharing the lovely piece! Yeah the mordents are great, and as BHCT is out of my budget atm ill get the flutes, cheers 😀


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 7, 2021)

New acquisitions:

Union Chapel Organ - beautiful tone and quite flexible

Hammers - stellar in every way

Synchron Brass - though returning it and probably will grab Berlin Brass instead

Have an itch to grab Berlin Timpani, Soloist Woodwinds, and maybe even Berlin Symphonic Strings…


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> New acquisitions:
> 
> Union Chapel Organ - beautiful tone and quite flexible
> 
> ...


Nice - why the return of Synchron Brass ? What are your impressions?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 8, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Nice - why the return of Synchron Brass ? What are your impressions?


I won't re-hash it here - but check out this thread.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 8, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Got everything from https://www.mntra.io/


Thanks for the heads up! Hadn't heard of these before


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 8, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> New acquisitions:
> 
> Union Chapel Organ - beautiful tone and quite flexible
> 
> ...


I got the Union Chapel Organ a while back, loving it!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 8, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Got everything from https://www.mntra.io/


These seem cool, do u have a favorite or most used one out of their catalogue?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 8, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> + 8Dio V8P Super String
> + 8Dio Requiem Pro (free gift)
> 
> + IKM B3X Hammond emulation (group buy)
> ...


+ Nusofting Sinmad VA + Physical Modeling synth (by the creator of Modelonia and Respiro)

(Arguably “just” a VA with a really cool set of comb filters / delay lines - for the curious, Nusofting have the free Sinnah option)


----------



## holywilly (Aug 8, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> These seem cool, do u have a favorite or most used one out of their catalogue?


I just start exploring MNTRA stuff and my first impression is these libraries are super inspirational and fun to work with. I haven’t used anything in my cues yet, but soon!

The sounds of these libraries are very unique, ATMA is my favorite, very unique percussive instruments.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 8, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I just start exploring MNTRA stuff and my first impression is these libraries are super inspirational and fun to work with. I haven’t used anything in my cues yet, but soon!
> 
> The sounds of these libraries are very unique, ATMA is my favorite, very unique percussive instruments.


Right on thanks! Thinking about getting one maybe but only one.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Got everything from https://www.mntra.io/


I think I’ll be joining you.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2021)

holywilly said:


> I just start exploring MNTRA stuff and my first impression is these libraries are super inspirational and fun to work with. I haven’t used anything in my cues yet, but soon!
> 
> The sounds of these libraries are very unique, ATMA is my favorite, very unique percussive instruments.


The freebie, Rasa, also offers a very appealing sample of items from the paid libraries and in a form you can’t yet do in the paid instruments. But it’s a great little instrument to try out the engine. Within ten minutes I’d bought another library and will likely buy the set.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 8, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> The freebie, Rasa, also offers a very appealing sample of items from the paid libraries and in a form you can’t yet do in the paid instruments. But it’s a great little instrument to try out the engine. Within ten minutes I’d bought another library and will likely buy the set.


what was the one you bought?


----------



## holywilly (Aug 8, 2021)

Rasa - A free gateway into our Sound Sculpture Series


Rasa hints at the vast creative possibilities that our unique Sound Sculpture Instruments have to offer. Drawing from four of Mntra's Sound Sculpture Instruments, Rasa features four of our sample maps: the large Tibetan Horn (Orakle), the Morin khuur (Arca), Pitched Volcanic Rocks (Atma), and...




www.mntra.io





Free instruments, a good starting point to see what's going on.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 8, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> what was the one you bought?


I have Orakle and UDW. I plan to pick up the others while they are on sale. I did some work tonight programming my own patches. Still getting my head around that part of it, since you can automate each sample in two dimensions, and then you can add effects on a third dimension, so the interactions are complex.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I have Orakle and UDW. I plan to pick up the others while they are on sale. I did some work tonight programming my own patches. Still getting my head around that part of it, since you can automate each sample in two dimensions, and then you can add effects on a third dimension, so the interactions are complex.


Really interested in those, plan to have a play with Rasa first and see if I feel these libraries are a good addition to get


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 9, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Really interested in those, plan to have a play with Rasa first and see if I feel these libraries are a good addition to get


That’s wise. Rasa will give you a very good idea as to the capability of the engine. It’s limited only in the sample maps provided and the playable range. But there is plenty of material to get a sense of it, and you can make real music with what the freebie has to offer. Indeed Rasa draws from sample maps across the collection which you can’t yet do with the other instruments so it offers a little something even to those who have all the paid instruments.


----------



## andyhy (Aug 9, 2021)

Apart from grabbing SSS at the glitch price back in April I've just completed my Cinematic Studio collection with CSSS. Mostly purchased in 2021. CS have been really helpful, gave me a good discount on CSSS and even added CSP for free. Now studying their tutorials and experimenting with different combinations of OT, SA and CS libraries as well creating/updating reaticulate templates for Reaper. Forgot to mention I also purchased SA's Mrs Mills piano and AR1 add-ons. All of which has stopped me going nuts in this pandemic lockdown.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 9, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I have Orakle and UDW. I plan to pick up the others while they are on sale. I did some work tonight programming my own patches. Still getting my head around that part of it, since you can automate each sample in two dimensions, and then you can add effects on a third dimension, so the interactions are complex.


So yeah, once I got used to the interface I fell in love with rasa. Picked up UDW and atma too! I was close to choosing orakle, but felt that I could do a decent amount of what that does with Albion solstice. Not identical by any means, but they seem to have a similar flavor. So I went with atma to give me another flavor of layering! Can mix UDW with solstice for those spooky vibes. Or atma with my felt instruments, tundra or anything really, for that beautiful ambience.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> + Nusofting Sinmad VA + Physical Modeling synth (by the creator of Modelonia and Respiro)
> 
> (Arguably “just” a VA with a really cool set of comb filters / delay lines - for the curious, Nusofting have the free Sinnah option)


+ Puremagnetik Ambient Suite - for $15!









Ambient Suite | Tools for Textural Soundscapes


Ambient Suite brings together 4 of Puremagnetik's acclaimed soundscape processing devices and comes loaded with two synthesizers, a drone sampler and a spectral reverb. This suite of tools is designed for sound artists looking to sculpt dense textures, ambient washes and evolving, atmospheric...




puremagnetik.com


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 10, 2021)

@doctoremmet I find the Puremagnetik stuff hit or miss. I have a bunch of them but rarely use them. There are a few gems, but much of it seems similar/recycled.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> @doctoremmet I find the Puremagnetik stuff hit or miss. I have a bunch of them but rarely use them. There are a few gems, but much of it seems similar/recycled.


I have this and the Spectral bundle for $30 grand total. I sometimes load up one to look at the gorgeous UI. The end.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 10, 2021)

They are actually quite good. But I have my regular Waves gems, MCompleteBundle and T-RackS 5. I’m good.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 11, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> So yeah, once I got used to the interface I fell in love with rasa. Picked up UDW and atma too! I was close to choosing orakle, but felt that I could do a decent amount of what that does with Albion solstice. Not identical by any means, but they seem to have a similar flavor. So I went with atma to give me another flavor of layering! Can mix UDW with solstice for those spooky vibes. Or atma with my felt instruments, tundra or anything really, for that beautiful ambience.


& like I thought Solatice blends very nicely with rasa, udw & atma to create some lovely horror

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yipab14yelhs1a3/Draconic%20Horror%20%20-%2081121%2C%2012.18%20PM.m4a?dl=0


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> + Nusofting Sinmad VA + Physical Modeling synth (by the creator of Modelonia and Respiro)
> 
> (Arguably “just” a VA with a really cool set of comb filters / delay lines - for the curious, Nusofting have the free Sinnah option)


Added:

- Physical Audio Derailer, PM synth

-IK Multimedia freebies:
- AmpliTube 5
- Comprexxor
- Fender Collection
- Bought Piano Bass - freebies so far: CP70, Wurly, Rhodes mk V, Malletension

- 8Dio Majestica 2.0 
(freebie: Liberic choir)


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I have this and the Spectral bundle for $30 grand total. I sometimes load up one to look at the gorgeous UI. The end.


I have a feeling that the grand total was $30, rather than that the total was $30 grand. BIG difference! 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 18, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> I have a feeling that the grand total was $30, rather than that the total was $30 grand. BIG difference!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


You assumed correctly Sir! Non-native speaker here


----------



## Russell Anderson (Aug 18, 2021)

Got MSpectralDynamics and TDR Complete bundle. 

Aside from any surprise huge sales on Damage 2, CSB/JXLBrass, or Strezov choirs (yeah.... ......yeah...) I think it's time to fold the wallet until Black Friday. I've got a computer to be saving for and I'm now neck-deep in hifi DSP, much of which needs now to be learned! In fact if anyone wants to use Elysia Alpha compressor, I'll sell it to you. I won't be using it for awhile between Melda and TDR compressors at the moment.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 18, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You assumed correctly Sir! Non-native speaker here


You speak it very well, far better than I fare with my second language (français). Unfortunately, I’ve grown quite rusty over the years.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Added:
> 
> - Physical Audio Derailer, PM synth
> 
> ...


Added:

- IK Multimedia freebies:
- Fender Collection 2
- Leslie Amplitube
- Mesa/BOOGIE
- Malletopia
- Shipwreck / Fractured Piano

- 8Dio / V8P “Eighth Wonder” 8W
(freebie: Century Harps)


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Added:
> 
> - IK Multimedia freebies:
> - Fender Collection 2
> ...


That’s nice Doc! How do you find 8W, so far? Does it come with legatos for all the sections?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 26, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> That’s nice Doc! How do you find 8W, so far? Does it come with legatos for all the sections?


No clue. I bought it while on vacation. Gotta keep up with the sales right? 

It has the same legato features that Majestica 2.0 has, and once it gets updated to 2.0 it’ll have the poly-legato as well. M2.0 actually surprised me in the sense that it wasn’t AS wet as it is often made out to be (although it is very roomy - but come on people: that’s a feature hehe), but I am looking forward to the 4 spot mics that are on offer in “Eighth Wonder”. For $248 I think it’s a cool upgrade.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 26, 2021)

Everything I have is from this year

Komplete 13 Standard Bundle

8dio:

Anthology Strings
Alto Flute
Century Ostinato
Century Brass Bundle
Deep Solo Violin
Epic Room Percussion
Hybrid Drums
Liberis Angelic Choir
Requim Pro

Zero G Intimate Vocals

Performance Samples Fluid Shorts

Rigid Audio:

Atheos
Retrocade
Grainstates
Perception
Pad Therapy
Aquiver
Viego

Dark Intervals Deep Blue

Everything gotten on good sale price (and many free libraries from 8dio)


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 26, 2021)

This year I've so far bought (or got for free):

8dio
Anthology Strings
Caisa Drum
Warm Studio Woodwinds Solo Clarinet
Clocks
Marimba

XLN Audio
Addictive Drums 2: Custom

IK Multimedia
Modo Drum
Sampletank 4
Hammond B-3X
MixBox
Amplitube 5
ARC System 3
SampleTron 2
Art Deco Piano

Korg
M1
Wavestation

Audiofier
Riffendium 6

In Session Audio
Shimmer Shake Strike + Expansions

Orange Tree Samples
Passion Flute
Acoustic Bundle

EastWest
Hollywood Backup Singers

Fable Sounds
Broadway Lites 2.0

Waves
Vocal Bender
OneKnob Phatter
OneKnob 

Baby Audio
Smooth Operator

Ujam
Virtual Drummer: Phat 2

Native Instruments
Spotlight Series: East Asia

VI Labs
True Keys

UVI
Vintage Vault 3
Relayer

Humble Bundle
Humble Software Bundle: Sound Forge Pro 13 etc.
Mega Sound Designer Loop Crate Vol 2, DCO-106, MG-1 Plus etc.

Ghosthack
Ultimate Producer Bundle 2021


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 26, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> UVI
> Vintage Vault 3
> Relayer


Nice!


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 26, 2021)

I pretty much own everything I really need now, so my Future purchases will probably be quite rare


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 26, 2021)

N and only N.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 26, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> N and only N.


It's all anyone really needs to imagine their music.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 26, 2021)

AceAudioHQ said:


> I pretty much own everything I really need now, so my Future purchases will probably be quite rare


Said no one on VI-C ever.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 26, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Believe it or not, as far as _sample libraries_ go, my only 2021 purchases were less than two weeks ago, all Spitfire... SSS and SSW Pro upgrades (not even full libraries) and the $29 Cinematic Pads (no brainer). That's it!
> 
> _(posted June 11th...)_


Whelp! That restrained condition didn't last long... 

Add BBCSO Pro upgrade and VSL 280VC _full version_. Before Oct 4th hits I'm sure I'll upgrade VSL CFX to Full.


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Aug 26, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Said no one on VI-C ever.


I know, that's before I came here, I usually only buy libraries I actually need, or think I will need in the future, and I've got pretty much all genres covered now. It seems to be total opposite of lots of people in VI-C who seem to buy pretty much everything that is on sale, people seem to have all the libraries from certain developers, even the crappiest ones, they buy so much they don't have any time to make music :>


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 26, 2021)

I spent the entire day yesterday weeding my computer of crap I installed and quickly forgot about. Perhaps we should start an Anti-GAS thread.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 26, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I spent the entire day yesterday weeding my computer of crap I installed and quickly forgot about. Perhaps we should start an Anti-GAS thread.


I just started that today myself! I REALLY like Garritan CFX and my new VSL 280VC, which needed a lot of room for install which I did today. EW Pianos was on there and was my first (wrong) piano purchase 4 years ago so I kept feeling like it should stay on my drives. WHY. I wrote a command-line script to move it to my NAS which is my big 8TB backup/dumping ground, but I don't use it as a live drive. *262GB gone of my library drives*. Then I looked at all of the NI libraries I have installed. WHY. That was from KU10 which came on DVDs and I didn't understand all back then, so I installed it all. Now we have Native Access and Gigabit internet, I'll just install what I need, IF I need it, after I muck the barn.

This is good. Glad you posted this. After the NI purge, I need to see what's next.


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 26, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I just started that today myself! Now we have Native Access and Gigabit internet, I'll just install what I need, IF I need it, after I muck the barn.
> 
> This is good. Glad you posted this. After the NI purge, I need to see what's next.


BRAVO! And it's far more satisfying than swatting mosquitoes, init?


----------



## from_theashes (Aug 27, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Spitfire: Symphonic Motions, Solo Strings, Intimate Strings, OPW Toolkit, Contemporary Drama Toolkit
> Audio Imperia Areia Lite
> Arturia Pigments 3 with a couple of soundpacks
> Heavyocity Natural Forces
> ...


Well… with Spitfires „monthly highlight“ being Albion Neo… what can I say? I‘m a weak (but very excited) man xD


----------



## Aitcpiano (Aug 27, 2021)

Too much.


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 27, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> No clue.


Lol!


doctoremmet said:


> I bought it while on vacation. Gotta keep up with the sales right?


Absolutely!


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 27, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> BRAVO! And it's far more satisfying that swatting mosquitoes, init?


----------



## Jackal_King (Aug 28, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Well, friends. We're nearing the middle of the year, which also means we've nearly crossed the first hump in sales. Spring sales are all basically wrapped up, NI Summer Sale has a few weeks left, and then hopefully there will be some calm in the storm until the second hump arrives in the fall (most likely another NI partnership mega sale, plus all the Black Friday + holiday madness).
> 
> How'd we do? What are your favorites?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackal_King (Aug 28, 2021)

Nucleus Lite Edition and Spitfire Studio Strings. Hopefully between now and Black Friday I can also pick up Heavyocity Ascend, Spitfire Studio Woodwinds, a solo strings library, choir library and maybe Cinematic Studio Strings when they go on sale.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 28, 2021)

ISW Pedal Steel & Realitone Sunset Strings.
Plus updates from OrangeTree were like getting new instruments.
Im good for a while now.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 28, 2021)

So I got into Midi/Samples around the end of summer/last fall and acquired like previously posted, a LARGE chunk of libraries in 2021. During the winter and then spring sale especially. Albion Tundra, The Dagu Chinese Theater Drum, BBC Pro & MSS being my most used so far. I thought I'd share this here.

Last fall this was a new venture (still is) and in less than a year of digging into this forum and into this world I've scored my first short film! Mainly with those libraries listed above! If you like to check it out, it's officially out into the world today.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Aug 28, 2021)

Damn  


Spitfire AudioAbbey Road One + ExpansionsCineSamplesTaylor Davis CineSamplesCinePercCineSamplesTina Guo Cello LegatoCineSamplesTina Guo Vol 2CineSamplesCineBrass Descant HornVienna Symphonic LibrarySynchron Elite Strings FullSound TheoryGullfossCineSamplesCinePianoEast WestHollywood Orchestra OPUSBaby AudioSmooth OperatorOrchestral ToolsTallinnEventideGenerateWavesWUPPerformance SamplesOceaniaSonibleSmart EQ3FabfilterTimeless 3Audio ImperiaSoloSpitfire AudioAbbey Road Wonderous FlutesStrezov SamplingChoir Bundle (NI Exclusive)Spitfire AudioBBCSO ProArturiaFX Collection 2Orchestral ToolsTom Holkenborg Brass & PercussionAudioBroModern Scoring Strings Extended LegatoAudio ModelingSWAM Strings Solo UpgadeUVIAsteroidCineSamplesCineWinds CoreVienna Symphonic LibrarySyncron BrassSpitfire AudioAlbion SolsticeAaron VentureInfinite Brass & Woodwinds BundleCineSamplesCineStrings CoreSpitfire AudioHammersSpitfire AudioAlbion TundraOrange Tree SamplesAcoustic BundleEast WestGypsy, Silk, RaCineSamplesRandy's CelesteEmbertonePopelka BassoonCineSamplesCineStrings RunsCineSamplesHollywoodwindsIK MultimediaAmplitube 5 Upgrade


----------



## Markrs (Aug 28, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Damn


 It is amazing how the purchases build up. If it is any consolation I think you have got some really nice stuff there and not much duplication


----------



## Ricgus3 (Aug 28, 2021)

So far:

Spitfire: Albion NEO
8dio (first 8dio ever!): anthology, century brass bundle


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 28, 2021)

While I certainly purchased my fair share of libraries in the first half of the year, recently, I've shifted my spending to what I consider more "fruitful" acquisitions - books:

Musician's Guide to Theory and Analysis
The Study of Orchestration
Principles of Orchestration
Creative Orchestration
The Music of the Lord of the Rings Films
Hollywood Harmony

What's the point of a new library if you cannot truly maximize the application of it.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 28, 2021)

I recently bought some JXL Brass patches, and Con Moto from Performance Samples.
I want my strings to be expressive and my brass powerful!


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 28, 2021)

My first year in this so kind of been going strong into it! This is October to Today. The + symbols are more products too numerous to list! Next stop Black Friday Requiem Efrimov Fluffy and more


VI Labs:Ravenscroft 275Impact Soundworks:Pedal Steel GuitarOrchestral Bundle +HarpejjiEthnic Bundle (Audio Plugin Deals)Django Gypsy Guitar (Adorama)Ventus Bundle, Koron, HeritageFreedonia, Serpent, Folks+Arturia:V Collection 7V Collection 8FX Collection 2 - Crossgrade!Pigments (Best Service)Synth PresetsVienna Symphonic Library:Basset Horn + Vienna Instruments ProVienna Ensemble (Best Service)Key (Sweetwater, Shipping)Heckelphone, SaxophonesOboe D'Amore, Bass Flute, Contrabass ClarinetOrchestral Tools:ErhuZhonghu EnsembleBawuTimpaniBass OboeBerlin Symphonic Strings - Cello SectionTom Holkenborg PercussionMiroire (Pre-Order)Best Service:Ethnic World CompleteWaves:Vocal BundleCLA Epic - Tune Real TimeSound Shifter - Noise SupressorAbbey Road Compressor, SaturatorAudioBro:Genesis Children’s ChoirAria Sounds:London Symphonic Strings (VST Buzz)London Symphonic Solo Strings (VST Buzz)Aurora ChoirRoland:System 100 SynthSound CanvasPlugin Boutique:Virtual CZVirtual CZ - CasiologyRealitone:BanjoWhistleSonuscore:Tar and ChoinguriCharity BundleSpitfire:H2OMrs. MillsJangle Box PianoCinesamples:CineharpsichordBaroque BundleTina Guo, Harp, RandyVoxosCinebells +Cinewinds Brass Pro Bundle -Cinewinds Core + Monster + DescantLoot Audio:Organ+Ronroco, BandoneonTrinity, Grudge PianoUnknownNative Instruments:Kontakt FullKomplete UpgradeCollector’s Upgrade, SoulGifts Picked AcousticGifts Discovery8Dio:Steel Drum +Percussion +Century Brass+BazantarLiberis +Century Strings +Ragnorak +Adagio -Studio Quartets + Requiem Pro (Free)Intimate WW, Plucked + Harps (Free)Strezov:JadeBalkan (via Native Instruments)Choirs (via Native Instruments)Kambanite (Intro Offer)Audio Ease:Altiverb (via Plugin Discounts)Audio Ollie:TasteAmple Sounds:UkeleleBanjoComplete BundleDongxiao *Special Deal for me!Realsamples:Vintage Piano Bundle (Audio Plugin Deals)Italian Harpshichord Bundle (Audio Plugin Deals)Strix Instruments:EMISYNTH (Plugin Boutique)Pripyat (Plugin Boutique)Orange Tree Samples:Slide Guitars, Sitardelic, MandolinVibes, Infinity, Electric PianoSoundiron:Ancient Greek Strings, Shake +Greeks, Synths, Theramin (Best Service)Izotope:PhoenixVerb (Plugin Boutique)Project Sam:The Free OrchestraZero-G:Ethera Gold - Intimate Vocals (Best Service)IK Multimedia:Amplitube (Group Buy)Fender Collection 2 (Group Buy)Indiginus:The ResonatorWind Chimes


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 29, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> My first year in this so kind of been going strong into it! This is October to Today. The + symbols are more products too numerous to list! Next stop Black Friday Requiem Efrimov Fluffy and more
> 
> 
> VI Labs:Ravenscroft 275Impact Soundworks:Pedal Steel GuitarOrchestral Bundle +HarpejjiEthnic Bundle (Audio Plugin Deals)Django Gypsy Guitar (Adorama)Ventus Bundle, Koron, HeritageFreedonia, Serpent, Folks+Arturia:V Collection 7V Collection 8FX Collection 2 - Crossgrade!Pigments (Best Service)Synth PresetsVienna Symphonic Library:Basset Horn + Vienna Instruments ProVienna Ensemble (Best Service)Key (Sweetwater, Shipping)Heckelphone, SaxophonesOboe D'Amore, Bass Flute, Contrabass ClarinetOrchestral Tools:ErhuZhonghu EnsembleBawuTimpaniBass OboeBerlin Symphonic Strings - Cello SectionTom Holkenborg PercussionMiroire (Pre-Order)Best Service:Ethnic World CompleteWaves:Vocal BundleCLA Epic - Tune Real TimeSound Shifter - Noise SupressorAbbey Road Compressor, SaturatorAudioBro:Genesis Children’s ChoirAria Sounds:London Symphonic Strings (VST Buzz)London Symphonic Solo Strings (VST Buzz)Aurora ChoirRoland:System 100 SynthSound CanvasPlugin Boutique:Virtual CZVirtual CZ - CasiologyRealitone:BanjoWhistleSonuscore:Tar and ChoinguriCharity BundleSpitfire:H2OMrs. MillsJangle Box PianoCinesamples:CineharpsichordBaroque BundleTina Guo, Harp, RandyVoxosCinebells +Cinewinds Brass Pro Bundle -Cinewinds Core + Monster + DescantLoot Audio:Organ+Ronroco, BandoneonTrinity, Grudge PianoUnknownNative Instruments:Kontakt FullKomplete UpgradeCollector’s Upgrade, SoulGifts Picked AcousticGifts Discovery8Dio:Steel Drum +Percussion +Century Brass+BazantarLiberis +Century Strings +Ragnorak +Adagio -Studio Quartets + Requiem Pro (Free)Intimate WW, Plucked + Harps (Free)Strezov:JadeBalkan (via Native Instruments)Choirs (via Native Instruments)Kambanite (Intro Offer)Audio Ease:Altiverb (via Plugin Discounts)Audio Ollie:TasteAmple Sounds:UkeleleBanjoComplete BundleDongxiao *Special Deal for me!Realsamples:Vintage Piano Bundle (Audio Plugin Deals)Italian Harpshichord Bundle (Audio Plugin Deals)Strix Instruments:EMISYNTH (Plugin Boutique)Pripyat (Plugin Boutique)Orange Tree Samples:Slide Guitars, Sitardelic, MandolinVibes, Infinity, Electric PianoSoundiron:Ancient Greek Strings, Shake +Greeks, Synths, Theramin (Best Service)Izotope:PhoenixVerb (Plugin Boutique)Project Sam:The Free OrchestraZero-G:Ethera Gold - Intimate Vocals (Best Service)IK Multimedia:Amplitube (Group Buy)Fender Collection 2 (Group Buy)Indiginus:The ResonatorWind Chimes


Wait, what??


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 29, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> Spitfire AudioAbbey Road One + ExpansionsCineSamplesTaylor DavisCineSamplesCinePercCineSamplesTina Guo Cello LegatoCineSamplesTina Guo Vol 2CineSamplesCineBrass Descant HornVienna Symphonic LibrarySynchron Elite Strings FullSound TheoryGullfossCineSamplesCinePianoEast WestHollywood Orchestra OPUSBaby AudioSmooth OperatorOrchestral ToolsTallinnEventideGenerateWavesWUPPerformance SamplesOceaniaSonibleSmart EQ3FabfilterTimeless 3Audio ImperiaSoloSpitfire AudioAbbey Road Wonderous FlutesStrezov SamplingChoir Bundle (NI Exclusive)Spitfire AudioBBCSO ProArturiaFX Collection 2Orchestral ToolsTom Holkenborg Brass & PercussionAudioBroModern Scoring Strings Extended LegatoAudio ModelingSWAM Strings Solo UpgadeUVIAsteroidCineSamplesCineWinds CoreVienna Symphonic LibrarySyncron BrassSpitfire AudioAlbion SolsticeAaron VentureInfinite Brass & Woodwinds BundleCineSamplesCineStrings CoreSpitfire AudioHammersSpitfire AudioAlbion TundraOrange Tree SamplesAcoustic BundleEast WestGypsy, Silk, RaCineSamplesRandy's CelesteEmbertonePopelka BassoonCineSamplesCineStrings RunsCineSamplesHollywoodwindsIK MultimediaAmplitube 5 Upgrade


OK, you and @Rudianos are dangerous with these huge lists, because if the both of you can purchase this insane amount of stuff, we all are going to say it, I know we are... "oh man, I was only thinking about BBCSO Pro, EWHO Opus and the entire VSL piano library, that's NOTHING compared to what these two bought... I'm going for it!"

And all restraint flies into the ionosphere. I started out pretty good, I really did. Then the summer sales hit.


----------



## Nimrod7 (Aug 29, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> OK, you and @Rudianos are dangerous with these huge lists, because if the both of you can purchase this insane amount of stuff, we all are going to say it, I know we are... "oh man, I was only thinking about BBCSO Pro, EWHO Opus and the entire VSL piano library, that's NOTHING compared to what these two bought... I'm going for it!"
> 
> And all restraint flies into the ionosphere. I started out pretty good, I really did. Then the summer sales hit.


I don’t embrace getting that much staff. The best tools are the ones you know how to use.

Some of the purchases above were tied to specific projects that were needed, and I wouldn’t get them otherwise, and some were upgrades that came quite cheap.

My daily work are 4-5 libraries, and that’s all. We all know that having that variety of tools is actually counter productive and not encouraged.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 29, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> We all know


We do?


----------



## from_theashes (Aug 29, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Spitfire: Symphonic Motions, Solo Strings, Intimate Strings, OPW Toolkit, Contemporary Drama Toolkit
> Audio Imperia Areia Lite
> Arturia Pigments 3 with a couple of soundpacks
> Heavyocity Natural Forces
> ...


Almost forgot:
East West Hollywood Percussion Diamond & Hollywood Brass Gold


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 29, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> My first year in this so kind of been going strong into it! This is October to Today. The + symbols are more products too numerous to list! Next stop Black Friday Requiem Efrimov Fluffy and more


How are you finding Genesis? Have been looking at it and Arva, can get both for about the same price so trying to decide between them. I have some patches from Arva in the Choir Essentials which are great but Genesis sounds amaing too.


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 29, 2021)

this year?
not much... (very little in fact... compared to previous years)

- Komplete 13 Ultimate Collectors Edition (upgrade from komplete 11)
- Dark zebra (via Native instruments sale)

but this might change on black friday or december (still waiting for good prices and/or instruments that make me go wow)
I have other hobbies too.. that need funding.. haha (spent a few thousand on them already this year)


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 29, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> How are you finding Genesis? Have been looking at it and Arva, can get both for about the same price so trying to decide between them. I have some patches from Arva in the Choir Essentials which are great but Genesis sounds amaing too.


Genesis is fantastic! it was my first kids choir and set a high bar probably too high for everything else. I used them in the Bell Carol song check it out. it's a powerful and flexible engine. Great selection of Syllables. I added the other libraries for soloists. Arva picked up from NI bundle super sale and haven't dug too deep. My bad.
Listen to Ukranian Bell Carol - Mykola Leontovych by Musical Awakening on #SoundCloud








Ukranian Bell Carol - Mykola Leontovych


For the holidays - Children's Choir, Electric Guitar, Pitched Percussion, and my Beloved Stradivarius Cello. Happy Holidays




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 29, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> OK, you and @Rudianos are dangerous with these huge lists, because if the both of you can purchase this insane amount of stuff, we all are going to say it, I know we are... "oh man, I was only thinking about BBCSO Pro, EWHO Opus and the entire VSL piano library, that's NOTHING compared to what these two bought... I'm going for it!"
> 
> And all restraint flies into the ionosphere. I started out pretty good, I really did. Then the summer sales hit.


yes it is kind of dangerous! I don't think I've spent more for a creative endeavor for anything else with the exception of maybe the total sum of my professional real instruments LOL ... Happy enough to say 85% of those grabbed on some kind of sale. Never pay full price. Buy low, just like stocks.... Anyways 3.6 TB so there is that. But every morning I am created with a lovely array of colors I find fun, healing, connective to history, and when I am focused... productive.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 29, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I don’t embrace getting that much staff. The best tools are the ones you know how to use.
> 
> Some of the purchases above were tied to specific projects that were needed, and I wouldn’t get them otherwise, and some were upgrades that came quite cheap.
> 
> My daily work are 4-5 libraries, and that’s all. We all know that having that variety of tools is actually counter productive and not encouraged.


It is so much for sure and I am happy to add more. The prospects of mixing a Bawu with a Viola da Gamba a Preteen Boy and a Les Paul are too much to pass up... Anyways there is a mental compartmentalization that needs to happen. There is the healing, joyful effect interacting with the canvas the sounds... Then there is the productive side.


----------



## Futchibon (Aug 29, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Genesis is fantastic! it was my first kids choir and set a high bar probably too high for everything else. I used them in the Bell Carol song check it out. it's a powerful and flexible engine. Great selection of Syllables. I added the other libraries for soloists. Arva picked up from NI bundle super sale and haven't dug too deep. My bad.
> Listen to Ukranian Bell Carol - Mykola Leontovych by Musical Awakening on #SoundCloud
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! The other demos of 8Dio products are great too and very handy wth the sale on!


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 29, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> I don’t embrace getting that much staff. The best tools are the ones you know how to use.
> 
> Some of the purchases above were tied to specific projects that were needed, and I wouldn’t get them otherwise, and some were upgrades that came quite cheap.
> 
> My daily work are 4-5 libraries, and that’s all. We all know that having that variety of tools is actually counter productive and not encouraged.


Oh I know… was just having fun.  Reality is, my sample library list is fairly long although I’m reaching for/liking the same 4-5 as well.


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 29, 2021)

yikes, I just remembered that I upgraded KU11 to KU13 CE during THEIR sale… ohhhh KAYYY, add one more to the list. Almost getting scary.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 30, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Added:
> 
> - IK Multimedia freebies:
> - Fender Collection 2
> ...


Added:

- IK Multimedia freebies:
- Fulltone, SVX 1,2, Reggaeton

- 8Dio / V8P Extreme Ensembles Bundle


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 30, 2021)

(shame they didn’t sample a 10 saxophones ensemble though)


----------



## Russell Anderson (Aug 30, 2021)

They still have the 60 saxes, though, right?


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 30, 2021)

Russell Anderson said:


> They still have the 60 saxes, though, right?


I wish hehe


----------



## holywilly (Aug 30, 2021)

Pre-ordered Orchestral Tools Miroire!


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 30, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Yikes: Well...
> since Jan of 2021:
> 
> SPITFIRE AUDIO:
> ...


DAMN THIS FORUM! Updated with MNTRA & MIROIRE preorder and a few items I forgot....

Curse this place


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 31, 2021)

For some, GAS is a real thing...


----------



## Ciochi (Sep 3, 2021)

8DIO:
Anthology
Century ostinato I and II
Deep solo violin
Hybrid tools Neo
Hybrid tools Neo II
Hybrid Tools 3 
Hybrid tools 4
Clocks
Epic dhol
Epic toms
Epic taiko
Epic frame drum
Hybrid pulses
Strange pulses
Supercluster
+ Liberis, insolidus and requiem freebies
SPITFIRE AUDIO:
Piano felt
AUDIO IMPERIA:
Areia Lite
HEAVYOCITY:
Forzo
IK MULTIMEDIA:
Sample tank 4 se
Miroslav 2
Cinematic percussion
KARANKYI SOUND:
Continuo 1+2
DARK INTERVALS deep blue
RIGID AUDIO:
Cinematrix, wavestate, perception, limerence, viego, hypernode, synferno,aquiver,ambiloop 1 and 2, plethora, acustic isolation, grainstates, pad therapy, padstation I and II, felicity
HYBRID CORE
COLLISION FX
RAST AUDIO: cinescapes pro 2
MUZE aquamarine
SONUSCORE
the orchestra
Cello phrases
harp
SONOKINETIC:
Capriccio
Maximo
Grosso
Chime
Bowl
EASTWEST: subscription
AIR MUSIC:
Loom II
Hybrid 3
The riser
ARTURIA: Pigments 3
NATIVE INSTRUMENTS:
Kontakt 6
Noire
SAMPLETEKK
Black grand mkII
QUIET MUSIC:
Serenity SE
Magic drums pro
SPLASH SOUND:
Epic percussion 1.2
Epic percussion 3
SOUNDIRON:
Ape percussion micro
SONIVOX:
orchestral companion strings
88 piano
Big bang Cinematic drums 
Big bang drums
ETHERA:
Sahara gold
Intimate Vocals
Soundscapes
UJAM:
Beatmaker Nemesis
MINIMAL TONAL:
piano
Guitar
Texture
LAMPREY
Designer bundle
BEN OSTERHOUSE
Sospiro strings
Pattern strings II

Plus live 11, many plugins among which FabFilter mastering bundle, phrasebox venomode, serum, newfangled saturate and many more.

All of these in 2021. Somebody help me.


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 3, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> 8DIO:
> Anthology
> Century ostinato I and II
> Deep solo violin
> ...


You're just not trying.


----------



## Ciochi (Sep 3, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> You're just not trying.


Well, I didn't had anything. I used to use a shared PC in a shared studio. Then I moved, building a new studio from zero, and had to buy everything. I hope to reach a day where I say "uhm, that new pad 100 gb library may not be useful after all"


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 3, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> All of these in 2021. Somebody help me.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 3, 2021)

Y'all i bought like five things and thought "wow that was a big year, was that too much?"


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 3, 2021)

1 or 2 pianos.


----------



## Ciochi (Sep 3, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Y'all i bought like five things and thought "wow that was a big year, was that too much?"


Indeed I guess someone spent a lot more than me. That above is roughly 1900€, but if you take away Live 11 which was 420, FF bundle which was 215€, and another 150€ for plugins, the samples are no more than 1200€


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 4, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Indeed I guess someone spent a lot more than me. That above is roughly 1900€, but if you take away Live 11 which was 420, FF bundle which was 215€, and another 150€ for plugins, the samples are no more than 1200€


I'd hate for that to have come across as judgmental instead of light-hearted. If i had the means and the time to properly devote to each one, trust, my list would be just as long!


----------



## Ciochi (Sep 4, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'd hate for that to have come across as judgmental instead of light-hearted. If i had the means and the time to properly devote to each one, trust, my list would be just as long!


I didn't take it judgmental. I've seen lists above that someone spent way more than I did. I just used every single sale I saw, all that stuff from 8dio costed less than 450€, it was a steal all the way along.


----------



## RSK (Sep 17, 2021)

I said only hardware this year, no software. That went right out the window.

Nocturne Baby Grand

Project Alpha
Project Bravo

OT Spheres

Soundiron Ambius Prime

Cinematic Studio Strings

8Dio:
Blendstrument Hybrid
Blendstrument Motion
Clocks
Emotional Gtrs Electric
Emotional Gtrs Rhythms
Hybrid Tools 4
Neo
Requiem
Insolidus
Liberis
Plucked Grand Piano
Aura 2

Spitfire:
SSO Pro Upgrade (the only purchase I regret)
Albion Tundra
BBC Core
Contemporary Drama Toolkit
Symphonic Strings Evolutions
Hans Zimmer Percussion

Output: Literally everything (OK, maybe I regret this one too)

*Sigh*


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Added:
> 
> - IK Multimedia freebies:
> - Fulltone, SVX 1,2, Reggaeton
> ...


Added:

- IK Multimedia freebies: “the entire catalog” (Amplitube, Syntronik, T-RackS, SampleTank complete, running out of options)

- soundDUST Infundibulum v1.1

- Arturia V Collection 8 upgrade (coming from V7) + SQ80

- Cherry Audio Mercury-4

- Expressive E Noisy
- Expressive E Imagine
- Expressive E Touché SE

- Bunker Samples Strings Volume 2

- Unfiltered Audio LOFI AF
- Denise Audio Bite Harder


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

will we be out of stuff by BF?


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> will we be out of stuff by BF?


Out of money stuff? Likely yeah


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Out of money stuff? Likely yeah


ha!

products!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

EW Opus upgrade or Synchron Strings Elite?


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 17, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> will we be out of stuff by BF?


Black Friday this year better be nothing like last year. That was out of hand


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 17, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> ha!
> 
> products!


Nevah


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 17, 2021)

Rumor has it Spitfire will be offering the MegaTon this year. Guaranteed to fill all your available free drive space or your money back.


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Rumor has it Spitfire will be offering the MegaTon this year. Guaranteed to fill all your available free drive space or your money back.


Available free drive space? What's that? I just filled my 2tb t7 ;--0


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 17, 2021)

Looking back, too much already.

BBCSO Core -> Pro upgrade
Native Instruments Komplete 11 -> 13 upgrade
Arturia Collection V6 -> V8 upgrade
Bitwig Studio 4
D16 Drumazon
Samples from Mars 808

And a Samsung T7 because I didn't have enough drive space.


----------



## RSK (Sep 17, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Available free drive space? What's that? I just filled my 2tb t7 ;--0


Just now?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

RSK said:


> Just now?


Actually almost quite literally. It was filled, then I deleted the Tina Guo Cellos I had and made some more space so I could purchase and fill my t7 with Ben Osterhouse's stuff, simple sam signature grand, & bunker strings 2. I actually have like 10gb left on it now that I deleted Tina volume 1.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 17, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> EW Opus upgrade or Synchron Strings Elite?



Depends on what you have already!  I'm deciding between Opus upgrade and VSL Synchron Percussion 2 since I bought Synchron Percussion 1 and it's so awesome..! Or VSL Synchronized Solo Strings?! Aaahhhhh.. I'm afraid my wallet will be empty untill BF lol))


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Depends on what you have already!  I'm deciding between Opus upgrade and VSL Synchron Percussion 2 since I bought Synchron Percussion 1 and it's so awesome..! Or VSL Synchronized Solo Strings?! Aaahhhhh.. I'm afraid my wallet will be empty untill BF lol))


i'm in the same boat with plenty of VSL VI stuff.

but Opus looks like a lot more bang for $295.




oof


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 17, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i'm in the same boat with plenty of VSL VI stuff.
> 
> but Opus looks like a lot more bang for $295.
> 
> ...




Yeah, on one side it's a lot of stuff for this price, on the other hand I basically have all of this in Synchron with more detail and I haven't been using HO since I've got VSL stuff... The only reason for me to upgrade to Opus is to have a backup for Orchestra in case my dongle breaks or something.. And of course I would like to try those New EW Strings, Woodwinds and Brass that they recorded as well as reworked old Woodwinds.. But since I use VSL exclusively those Synchronized Solo Strings would be so nice and SP2 and Synchron Power Drums and.... the list goes on))))


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Yeah, on one side it's a lot of stuff for this price, on the other hand I basically have all of this in Synchron with more detail and I haven't been using HO since I've got VSL stuff... The only reason for me to upgrade to Opus is to have a backup for Orchestra in case my dongle breaks or something.. And of course I would like to try those New EW Strings, Woodwinds and Brass that they recorded as well as reworked old Woodwinds.. But since I use VSL exclusively those Synchronized Solo Strings would be so nice and SP2 and Synchron Power Drums and.... the list goes on))))


i was looking at Synchronized vs Synchron

I already have Synchronized SE 1 and 3 - not so impressed above the VI.

and with Synchron:

Pro vs I vs Elite.

ugh

I love VSL, but Opus would get me moving with EW again - i never faulted EW for sound.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 17, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> i was looking at Synchronized vs Synchron
> 
> and with Synchron:
> 
> ...



Well for strings I use Synchron Pro and Elite, I also asked here on the forum before if I should jump on SS1 and finally bought em this week but haven't tried them!) Synchron Brass is awesome as well as Synchron Percussion and for winds Synchronized Woodwinds are awesome, I wonder whether Synchron Woodwinds could surpass it..! Actually I used EWHO before and I liked it a lot, the strings were one of the best and still are, I think. The Brass too actually!) I also didn't have any problems with Play unless the keyswitch problems. With VSL it's easier fo focus on music for me somehow, much more instruments to work with in one space, the player is very comfortable etc.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Well for strings I use Synchron Pro and Elite, I also asked here on the forum before if I should jump on SS1 and finally bought em this week but haven't tried them!) Synchron Brass is awesome as well as Synchron Percussion and for winds Synchronized Woodwinds are awesome, I wonder whether Synchron Woodwinds could surpass it..! Actually I used EWHO before and I liked it a lot, the strings were one of the best and still are, I think. The Brass too actually!) I also didn't have any problems with Play unless the keyswitch problems. With VSL it's easier fo focus on music for me somehow, much more instruments to work with in one space, the player is very comfortable etc.


I have Synchron-ized Chamber and Solo Strings as well.

It would be nice if Synchron Player was multi - I have VEP 7, need to brush that off.

-

i think i just typed myself out of buying anything.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 17, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> I have Synchron-ized Chamber and Solo Strings as well.
> 
> It would be nice if Synchron Player was multi - I have VEP 7, need to brush that off.
> 
> ...



Ahaha, anti-purchase forum therapy))) I actually like that Synchron has no multis cause I don't even have to open mixer at all in Logic!)))


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 17, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Actually almost quite literally. It was filled, then I deleted the Tina Guo Cellos I had and made some more space so I could purchase and fill my t7 with Ben Osterhouse's stuff...


Proof Ben's cello is sexier than Tina's. Take that Hans Zimmer!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Proof Ben's cello is sexier than Tina's. Take that Hans Zimmer!


Cello Textures by Ben Osterhouse?


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 17, 2021)

Here's some more proof!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Ahaha, anti-purchase forum therapy))) I actually like that Synchron has no multis cause I don't even have to open mixer at all in Logic!)))


I'm gonna wait for N, er um, Soundpaint.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Sep 18, 2021)

_Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
Hollywood Orchestra Opus Upgrade
Omnisphere 2 Upgrade_

I am gradually buying less and less every year, as I basically have all I need, now focusing on composition, etc


----------



## from_theashes (Sep 19, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Spitfire: Symphonic Motions, Solo Strings, Intimate Strings, OPW Toolkit, Contemporary Drama Toolkit
> Audio Imperia Areia Lite
> Arturia Pigments 3 with a couple of soundpacks
> Heavyocity Natural Forces
> ...


Well…
Albion Neo
Composer Cloud X


----------



## Ciochi (Oct 4, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> 8DIO:
> Anthology
> Century ostinato I and II
> Deep solo violin
> ...


+ Zero g Impact, whoosh and rise designer + Ethera Gold 2.5 full + Elements.
But I managed to spend very little last month, but those impacts/rise plus 71€ Ethera Gold 2.5 and Elements were too much tempting


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 5, 2021)

....... and Vista. It would be crazy to pass up that deal, if you already have the meat and potatoes covered


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 5, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> ....... and Vista. It would be crazy to pass up that deal, if you already have the meat and potatoes covered


Whoah! I got it for $249 a while back and thought that was a good deal, $179 is incredible, and gives you the loyalty price of $499 for Pacific when it drops.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 5, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Whoah! I got it for $249 a while back and thought that was a good deal, $179 is incredible, and gives you the loyalty price of $499 for Pacific when it drops.


Right! With legato-only, I'd never pay full price for it. But 179? That changes everything. Even the 249 you paid is the same price as Soaring Strings, so still a good deal


----------



## nolotrippen (Oct 5, 2021)

8DIO. The whole company. Got tired of all the sales so I sold all my internal organs -- except the spleen (might use that for Spitfire) and just bought the whole shebang. Feeling pretty good about it.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 5, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Right! With legato-only, I'd never pay full price for it. But 179? That changes everything. Even the 249 you paid is the same price as Soaring Strings, so still a good deal


thanks for the heads up I am trying the freebie now - and might grab that one.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 5, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> 8DIO. The whole company. Got tired of all the sales so I sold all my internal organs -- except the spleen (might use that for Spitfire) and just bought the whole shebang. Feeling pretty good about it.


same boat!


----------



## Ciochi (Oct 5, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> 8DIO. The whole company. Got tired of all the sales so I sold all my internal organs -- except the spleen (might use that for Spitfire) and just bought the whole shebang. Feeling pretty good about it.


What's the next free gift then? I hope it's like century brass with 198€ of gift as cashback.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 5, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> 8DIO. The whole company. Got tired of all the sales so I sold all my internal organs -- except the spleen (might use that for Spitfire) and just bought the whole shebang. Feeling pretty good about it.


Seriously, who needs 2 livers?


----------



## ShidoStrife (Oct 5, 2021)

Got UVI World Suite 2 in the last flash sale. Also sucked up and got BBO H,J,K last minute using the EDU discount.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 5, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> What's the next free gift then? I hope it's like century brass with 198€ of gift as cashback.


Majestica! $248 minimum spend tho...


----------



## Rossy (Oct 5, 2021)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Well, friends. We're nearing the middle of the year, which also means we've nearly crossed the first hump in sales. Spring sales are all basically wrapped up, NI Summer Sale has a few weeks left, and then hopefully there will be some calm in the storm until the second hump arrives in the fall (most likely another NI partnership mega sale, plus all the Black Friday + holiday madness).
> 
> How'd we do? What are your favorites?
> 
> ...


Nothing so far but seriously considering upgrading from BBCSO Core to Pro. Pretty happy with everything else I have although I am missing a great percussion library.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 5, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Here's some more proof!



Max Von Sydow called. He wants his pawn back.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 5, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> 8DIO. The whole company.


I'm up to 42 items from them and had to stop because I felt like I wasn't getting my money's worth for everything in that group, even at 65% off retail and some nice freebies. Didn't want to risk losing anymore. So many other good sales out there regardless!

Overall I'm almost up to $9,000 spent in the last 12 months on sample libraries.
*Edit*: I've calculated roughly 1/10 of that has gone to waste on libraries for various reasons(e.g. not getting used, better sales after purchase, etc.). This is honestly too much loss, so my want list is getting shorter all the time. Well over 200 libraries should be enough to play around with for years until I can make better judgments about future library purchases.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 5, 2021)

VSL Synchron Percussions III added.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 5, 2021)

Couldn't resist Angry Brass Pro Ensembles for $69. But boy are those Performance Samples user agreements long!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 5, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Couldn't resist Angry Brass Pro Ensembles for $69. But boy are those Performance Samples user agreements long!


I just downloaded the Vista demo and was thinking the same thing. Jasper must have been a lawyer in a past life.


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 5, 2021)

That Vista demo is not bad. Sounds good. I'm amazed at the amount of candor on the website talking about the limitations of the library it's flaws. very very rare to have an owner do that... thinking though 170 is a bit much for legato only. Adagio matches it for half, with more. I do like how they sound together. might by the full thing just out of respect for the business practices... I also noticed the oboe player had an American bore instrument... it would be very nice to have an American sounding oboe sample.


----------



## pranic (Oct 5, 2021)

Rossy said:


> Nothing so far but seriously considering upgrading from BBCSO Core to Pro. Pretty happy with everything else I have although I am missing a great percussion library.


Sounds like Fracture's Box Factory and SA Hammers should be added to your list  - They really are the bedrock of my percussion libraries now!


----------



## Ciochi (Oct 5, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Couldn't resist Angry Brass Pro Ensembles for $69. But boy are those Performance Samples user agreements long!


Could you reach me in private with some demos? I'm also considering buying them but can't find anywhere apart the site the demos, just the soloist, but I'm interested in the ensembles.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 6, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Could you reach me in private with some demos? I'm also considering buying them but can't find anywhere apart the site the demos, just the soloist, but I'm interested in the ensembles.


They have quite a few demos on the page below, but not on the bundle page:

https://www.performancesamples.com/angrybrasspro-ensembles/


----------



## Ciochi (Oct 6, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> They have quite a few demos on the page below, but not on the bundle page:
> 
> https://www.performancesamples.com/angrybrasspro-ensembles/


I've listened to them but they are not exhausting at all, at least for me. If you happen to make some Epic stuff, I'll Be happy to listen to it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Added:
> 
> - IK Multimedia freebies: “the entire catalog” (Amplitube, Syntronik, T-RackS, SampleTank complete, running out of options)
> 
> ...


Added:

- V8P Emperium

- soundDUST Orgone 2

- Orchestral Tools WHISPER

- Puremagnetik Ableton fx bundle


----------



## Rossy (Oct 6, 2021)

pranic said:


> Sounds like Fracture's Box Factory and SA Hammers should be added to your list  - They really are the bedrock of my percussion libraries now!


I watched a Daniel James video on Spitfire Hammers and was really impressed, if they go on sale, I will be snapping them up.


----------



## Jackal_King (Oct 6, 2021)

Added these from 8Dio last week: Anthology, Century Brass, Lacrimosa, 1969 Legacy Piano, Epic DHOL Percussion, Forgotten Voices: Francesca and Hybrid Tools Phenex.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 6, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> That Vista demo is not bad. Sounds good. I'm amazed at the amount of candor on the website talking about the limitations of the library it's flaws. very very rare to have an owner do that... thinking though 170 is a bit much for legato only. Adagio matches it for half, with more. I do like how they sound together. might by the full thing just out of respect for the business practices... I also noticed the oboe player had an American bore instrument... it would be very nice to have an American sounding oboe sample.


The only pushback i have here is Adagio really doesn't nail it quite the way Vista does. Adagio is less consistent and the margin of what it can do is far more narrow. For example try a very slow melodic line, then a quick run with a couple leaps. Vista can handle all of it surprisingly convincingly and consistently.

The only complaint I have with Vista so far is the fact that it can sound a little less natural in the more moderately fast tempos. It's great at fast runs, soaring melodies, arpeggios, slow melodies, and long sustains, but somewhere right in the middle of all those strengths is a small blind spot

The Vista blind spot is about as big as the Adagio sweet spot


----------



## AEF (Oct 6, 2021)

got cinebrass on sale and cinestrings solo. love both. that room is amazing.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 6, 2021)

Impromptu Electric Guitars (Alessandro Mastroianni)

Elements (Stefano Maccarelli)

Vir2 Q

During UJAM's summer sale I picked up a bunch of their sample-based instruments (guitars, basses, drums).

MSoundFactory LE and MDrummer with their included sample libraries

Earlier in the year I bought some loops on sale from ADSR Sounds (lounge/chill/lofi).

I also bought Nexus 3 with about 15 expansions at a good price.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 6, 2021)

Solos of the Sea A added, have a lot of solo violins already but it has a unique and beautiful tone and for that price I couldn't resist!


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 7, 2021)

Now that summer is over and Black Friday season is starting (yes, it's becoming more than just a day or week), I'll take a deep breath and update my original post from several months ago to include all libraries I've gotten so far this year. This is quite a sobering exercise 

*Favorites *(for my purposes):

Andrew Fly: Doors of Time - Present
Dark Intervals: Deep Blue
Heavyocity: Forzo, Ascend
In Session: World Percussion Creator, Shimmer Shake Strike
Impact Soundworks: Archtop
Indiginus: Delta Blues Acoustic Slide, The Fiddle
Musical Sampling: Soaring Strings
Norland: Solo Trumpet
Orchestral Tools: Rimba
Output: Signal
Project SAM: Orchestral Essentials 1 & 2, Lumina
RealiTone: RealiDrums
Sample Logic: Arpology, MAP
Spitfire: Abbey Road One, CDT, OACE
Strezov: Anonym Gregorian Choir
Toontrack: Metal EBX, Fretless EBX, Upright EBX
*Disappointments *(for my purposes):

Audiomodern: Opacity II
D16: Nepheton
Heavyocity: Scoring Bass
Impact Soundworks: Emotional Mallets
Sample Logic: CinemorphX
Strezov: Choir Essentials
*And all the rest*:

8dio: Dobro Bundle, Fire Sax, Anthology Strings
Andrew Fly: Cinematic Alpha - Vocals
Audiofier: Xtyles, Riffendium 1, Tetrality, Veevum Trilogy 2
Ben Osterhouse: Suspiro Strings
Bigwerks: Book of Sounds II
Bolder Sounds: Fiddle
Fluffy Audio: Rarities #2 Koto
Frozen Plain: The Chordophones
Heavyocity: Intimate Textures
Impact Soundworks: Bravura Scoring Brass, Serpent
Indiginus: Acoustic Guitar Collection
Kirk Hunter: Kinetic Strings
Man Makes Noise: The Jumalauta
Nova: Vektor
Output: Rev X-Loops
PA: The Knifonium
Red Room: Saga Percussion
Rhythmic Robot: Contamination
Rigid Audio: Stompbox, Pad Therapy, Grainstates, Perception
SampleTraxx: Woosh
Silence & Other Sounds: Maleventum 2, Mystery Box 2
Sound Dust: Synthfundibulum, Orgone 2
Splash Sounds: Indie Voices
Spitfire: OPW, Hainbach, HZ Percussion, BBC Discover
Sudden Audio: Raw Strings
Toontrack: Southern Soul EZX, Dream Pop EZX
UJam: Kandy, Hustle 2
Unearthed: Cinematic Bundle
Waverunner: Synth Atlantic, Kalimba, Dutch Rosetta
Westwood: Viola Untamed
...and about a dozen preset packs for Omnisphere and a few for Diva.

Given the above list, I'm more than a little scared of what Black Friday is going to do me...


----------



## LinusW (Oct 7, 2021)

Fracture Sounds Box Factory 
IK Multimedia Group Buy with SampleTank, SampleTron, Cinematic Percussion, Malletension, Shipwreck Piano etc. 
Spitfire Audio Olafur Arnalds Stratus 
Reason 12 (well, it comes with a new creative sampler and patches so should fit the topic) 
Komplete 13 (same reasons) 
Cinesamples CineStrings RUNS 
Cult Drum Sounds Stacked 
Flintpope patches for Phase Plant 
Fracture Sounds Glacier Keys


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Oct 7, 2021)

OT - Duplex Saxophones
NI - Komplete 13 Ultimate
Strezov Sampling - Balkan Ethnic Orchestra
Heavyocity - Mosaic Keys
8dio - Hybrid Tools Terminus
8dio - Hybrid Tools Phenex 
8dio - Insolidus
8dio - 66 Trombones
8dio - Aura Guitars

(+ Fabfilter Essentials Bundle)

I'm relatively happy with these purchases - my wish list is longer than before though


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 14, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Spitfire: Symphonic Motions, Solo Strings, Intimate Strings, OPW Toolkit, Contemporary Drama Toolkit
> Audio Imperia Areia Lite
> Arturia Pigments 3 with a couple of soundpacks
> Heavyocity Natural Forces
> ...





from_theashes said:


> Well…
> Albion Neo
> Composer Cloud X


Just added:
Albion Solstice


----------



## Rudianos (Oct 14, 2021)

Added

Soundiron Omega and a few ones since. Great value hear.
Imperfect - Walnut Grand
Bunker Strings
Beatnik Folk Fiddle
Indiginus Fiddle
Soniccouture NI Bundle
Edu Prado - Extended Mandolin
Impact - Hammer Klavier
Impact - Taikos


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 14, 2021)

from_theashes said:


> Just added:
> Albion Solstice


Nice! It's tempting...


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 15, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Nice! It's tempting...


Yes… will take some time to dive into it. Excited for the weekend


----------



## FireGS (Oct 15, 2021)

8Dio Studio Quartet Series Deep Solo Bass
Aaron Venture Infinite Brass
Aaron Venture Infinite Woodwinds
Audiobro Modern Scoring Strings
Audio Imperia Solo I
Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings
Indiginus The Mandolin
Performance Samples Angry Brass Pro Solo
Performance Samples Con Moto Bundle
Performance Samples Fluid Shorts II
Performance Samples Solo of the Seas Violin B
Spitfire Audio Eric Whitacre Choir
Spitfire Audio Hans Zimmer Strings
VSL Synchron Elite Strings Full
VSL Synchron Percussion I-II-III
Westwood Bass Untamed
Westwood Percussion Untamed
Westwood Viola Untamed


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 15, 2021)

FireGS said:


> 8Dio Studio Quartet Series Deep Solo Bass
> Aaron Venture Infinite Brass
> Aaron Venture Infinite Woodwinds
> Audiobro Modern Scoring Strings
> ...


Nice, I have 10 of those  How are you finding MSS?


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 16, 2021)

I actually sold my Native Instruments K13U, which I didn't use anymore (accept for Noir), to found Albion Solstice... so I was missing a grand piano library.

Just added:
Spitfire Media Toolkit

mainly for its Yamaha C3 grand, and it´s awesome! Can´t believe it is only 29 bucks!^^


----------



## Evans (Oct 16, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Spitfire Audio Hans Zimmer Strings


How is this one going for you? I picked it up during a sale and felt no regrets, but have gotten horribly distracted.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Oct 16, 2021)

Damage 2
Bioscape
Eric Whitacre Choir
Butch Vig Drums
Scarbee Jay Bass
Scarbee Rickenbacker Bass
East West Hollywood Orchestra Opus


----------



## FireGS (Oct 17, 2021)

Evans said:


> How is this one going for you? I picked it up during a sale and felt no regrets, but have gotten horribly distracted.


You know, I bought it for use on a specific track I was working on at the time and haven't really used it since, but I feel like I will definitely use it in the future.

I also did a shoot-out between it and (don't laugh, hear me out) PS Con Moto and NSS, and I found that with the extra mic positions from HZS and the closer mics from CM/NSS sounds REALLY good together.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 17, 2021)

Kevin Fortin said:


> Gobble, gobble, gobble. What a bunch of turkeys.


Thanks Kevin. Helpful post.


----------



## Ciochi (Oct 19, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> 8DIO:
> Anthology
> Century ostinato I and II
> Deep solo violin
> ...


+ Damage2 
8dio Century brass lite
8dio new forgotten Francesca
Spitfire audio Epic brass and woodwinds
Impact soundworks Megabrass

And now I begin to faint a little. I already started to clean the mess, explore every single patch and create some sort of ordered database. Just because I dont want to buy SD too. Soundpaint is coming out in two days and BF Is next month.


----------



## Gerbil (Oct 19, 2021)

Not a sample library but I intend to sample the hell out of it: Just bought a Behringer Oddysey. I cannot wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Hmm. I thought I was doing better compared to last year. I guess it's time to enter a sample addicts 12 step program...once Infinite Strings is released.
> 
> I don't even want to go into the plugins picked up this year.
> 
> ...


OK, I think that 12 step program is working! Or at least has shifted my problem from samples to plugins...

Added since June 30
8dio: Majestica 2.0 Upgrade
IK Multimedia: Hammond B3X
Native Instruments: Session Guitarist Picked Nylon


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 19, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> Not a sample library but I intend to sample the hell out of it: Just bought a Behringer Oddysey. I cannot wait to get my hands on it.


Bit of an underrated brand imo. Sure some things are pretty cheap but on the other hand they've also proven themselves to me in the past


----------



## DoubleTap (Oct 19, 2021)

This thread makes me think that maybe I only have a small gas problem.

8Dio
Christopher Young Collection
CASE Bundle
New Century Strings bundle (included)
Century Ostinato Strings (included)
Majestica 2.0
New Century Brass bundle
New Epic Taiko Ensemble
Anthology Strings (included)
Liberis (included)
Requiem (included)
New Forgotten Voices Terrie
Supercluster
Didgeridoo
Spitfire - Albion Uist
Various Gbs of SampleTank related stuff in the IKM GB, which I suppose counts.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 19, 2021)

DoubleTap said:


> Various Gbs of SampleTank related stuff in the IKM GB, which I suppose counts.


Please play fair and write down ALL 25 names, to give your list the proper length.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Please play fair and write down ALL 25 names, to give your list the proper length.


No.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 19, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Bit of an underrated brand imo. Sure some things are pretty cheap but on the other hand they've also proven themselves to me in the past


I skipped on their Bodyssey since I already had the Korg one, but I like running my Oberheim SEM Pro through their Model D. Nice saturation!


----------



## holywilly (Oct 19, 2021)

Bought all Spectrasonic Sonic Extensions.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 22, 2021)

zwhita said:


> I'm almost up to $9,000 spent in the last 12 months on sample libraries.


To be a little more precise, I've spent $9650 on sample libraries since August 24, 2020. Some ground rules are long overdue regarding buying decisions.

I've found out for myself just how easy it is to endlessly scoop up something that sounds nice in a demo during a sale and then let it sit idle. But where is the joy of discovery? The process of creativity? How do I know this whole thing wasn't just a stupendous waste of time and money? What was all this really for?

Best way to find out is to put the GAS in solitary confinement until I can get some answers, Black Friday be damned. No more want lists. No more searching for Deals. No more "Best of" thread lurking. Time to dive in to this past year's bounty and actually enjoy it.


----------



## Ciochi (Oct 22, 2021)

zwhita said:


> To be a little more precise, I've spent $9650 on sample libraries since August 24, 2020. Some ground rules are long overdue regarding buying decisions.
> 
> I've found out for myself just how easy it is to endlessly scoop up something that sounds nice in a demo during a sale and then let it sit idle. But where is the joy of discovery? The process of creativity? How do I know this whole thing wasn't just a stupendous waste of time and money? What was all this really for?
> 
> Best way to find out is to put the GAS in solitary confinement until I can get some answers, Black Friday be damned. No more want lists. No more searching for Deals. No more "Best of" thread lurking. Time to dive in to this past year's bounty and actually enjoy it.


I totally agree with you. I indeed stopped buying at least until BF and spent the current week in making order to the enormous amount of patches/sounds/instruments I have.
I opened every single library I own, well almost, and saved single .adg instrument in Live 11, properly categorized (for example, areia spiccato ens, anthology ens long, 8dio HT4 risers, 8dio Epic toms, Opus Godzilla hits and so on- there are I guess 1k of them). Then I'm properly saving them to be quickly recalled via Live enhancement suite.
When I will get used to them, if I feel I still miss something, I'll buy It.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 22, 2021)

Sorry folks if that previous post seems redundant. But I was going back through everything and quickly realized I can't fucking remember what everything sounds like or what it's useful for.

Black Friday sales on libraries are out for me. It's too overwhelming keeping track of it all at this point, and it's too dangerously satisfying to keep buying them up just because they make my brain tickle. I'm a little ashamed but there's still time to save this one.

I repeat, no libraries on Black Friday!


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 22, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Sorry folks if that previous post seems redundant. But I was going back through everything and quickly realized I can't fucking remember what everything sounds like or what it's useful for.
> 
> Black Friday sales on libraries are out for me. It's too overwhelming keeping track of it all at this point, and it's too dangerously satisfying to keep buying them up just because they make my brain tickle. I'm a little ashamed but there's still time to save this one.
> 
> I repeat, no libraries on Black Friday!


One more strings library and you'll be set!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Oct 22, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Black Friday sales on libraries are out for me. It's too overwhelming keeping track of it all at this point, and it's too dangerously satisfying to keep buying them up just because they make my brain tickle. I'm a little ashamed but there's still time to save this one.
> 
> I repeat, no libraries on Black Friday!



It's not worth the stress and anxiety. It needs to be fun if it's your hobby or necessary if it's your job, but not make you all miserable.


----------



## Ciochi (Oct 23, 2021)

For those who are interested, that's what I was talking about here.


Ciochi said:


> I totally agree with you. I indeed stopped buying at least until BF and spent the current week in making order to the enormous amount of patches/sounds/instruments I have.
> I opened every single library I own, well almost, and saved single .adg instrument in Live 11, properly categorized (for example, areia spiccato ens, anthology ens long, 8dio HT4 risers, 8dio Epic toms, Opus Godzilla hits and so on- there are I guess 1k of them). Then I'm properly saving them to be quickly recalled via Live enhancement suite.
> When I will get used to them, if I feel I still miss something, I'll buy It.


----------



## zwhita (Oct 23, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> One more strings library and you'll be set!


Well let's see, there is:

Cinematic Studio Strings
Performance Samples Vista, Pacific Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Chamber Strings
AudioBro LASS, MSS
Audio Ollie Nashville Scoring Strings
Musical Sampling Soaring/Trailer/Adventure Strings
Orchestral Tools Berlin Strings
Heavyocity Novo
VSL Synchron
Project SAM Symphobia
EW Hollywood Orchestra OPUS
Hmmm. That's got to be $5k-$8k for all of it. 
Don't need 'em. More important things to spend money on. Thought about Afflatus, but it would have to be deep discounted. 

I'll make do with BBCSO Core, AROOF, BHCT, Albion Neo and all of the 8Dio string libraries for a couple of years, and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 23, 2021)

zwhita said:


> Well let's see, there is:
> 
> Cinematic Studio Strings
> Performance Samples Vista, Pacific Strings
> ...


I was joking  Although you list Pacific which isn't out yet so that can be the one more!

I'm in a similar situation, I've spent a similar amount this year for Uni and am almost at an end - just 4 more purchases to go! MSS is one, and I'm a bit jelly you have it. I got Afflatus recently and it really is a cut above, looking forward to settling down after BF and using them all. I have no choice, I'll have spent all my samples budget


----------



## zwhita (Oct 23, 2021)

I should clarify, I don't have those listed and do not want them right now either. That's $5k+ I could be spending on things that are actually responsible and important.

Originally late last year I had budgeted $5500 for samples, then with all the sales up to the present, ended up spending another $4150. 

I'm just an amateur at this point and am really more interested in "Orchestral Textures", not mockup tools. As mentioned, for non-solo strings I have BBCSO Core, AROOF, BHCT, Albion Neo, all of the 8Dio string libraries except 8W and Intimate Studio, and then also Threnody and Jaeger. I've spent $3204 on orchestral sample libraries to date and this is really overkill for what is intended.

Maybe someday when I actually know what I'm doing I can pursue some of the others, and by then they ought to be cheaper!


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 23, 2021)

zwhita said:


> . . .Maybe someday when I actually know what I'm doing


We are speaking the same language today, @zwhita --I am filled to the brim with string libraries that I enjoy, so (as a b'day present to myself) I installed Symphonic Destruction mid-week and (finally sprung for) Keyscape--actually more drawn to Keyscape Creative, but that C7 is growing on me. Makes me want to be a better person 8-)


----------



## zwhita (Oct 23, 2021)

Happy birthday! We really have a wealth of choices to make lovely tunes with!


----------



## ohero (Oct 23, 2021)

Got a ton of IK stuff, So far love Sampletron a LOT


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 23, 2021)

Oh boy, I'm not sure I want to think about this. 2021 was supposed to be the year that I ramped way down on my sample library acquisitions. But, here goes ...

- Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
- Cinematic Strings 2
- SoundIron Shake 2
- Red Room Audio SAGA
- Red Room Audio Palette collection
- Spitfire BBC Symphony Orchestra Pro
- Spitfire Symphonic Organ
- NI Komplete 13 Ultimate CE
- NI Ashlight
- 8Dio Clocks
- 8Dio Century Brass bundle
- 8Dio Anthology Strings
- 8Dio Adagio Strings
- 8Dio Agitato Strings (some parts)
- 8Dio Century Ostinato Strings
- 8Dio Supercluster
- 8Dio AGE bundle
- 8Dio Artisan Brass bundle
- 8Dio Liberis
- 8Dio Wrenchenspiel
- 8Dio Phenex bundle
- 8Dio The New Copperphone
- 8Dio The New Forgotten Voice Barbary
- 8Dio Aura Studio Exotic Percussion
- 8Dio The New Cajon and Bongo
- OT Modus (strings only)

Dear God, please help me.​


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 23, 2021)

When this thread started in June, I had only upgraded to spitfire Strings and Woodwinds Pro, and that’s all I was gonna do. I had spent more on hardware and I put a post about that, but sample libraries weren’t going to be a big thing in 2021. I’m now realizing that only a four-month power outage in my city would have kept me in check. First VSL whips out a “oh let’s give people with education discount a full 40% off” sale. Well naturally I don’t want to miss out on upgrading CFX to full. And I know I’m eventually going to go for 280VC so I might as well just do it now with this great sale, right? The “this is your chance whilst you have EDU pricing” bug seriously chomped. Then discovering that my 40% with orchestral tools works for Berlin Symphonic Strings in addition to the discount any Berlin Strings owner gets, when you pop in your serial number as a promo code. I mean, the entire library for $179, and I only have until the end of December, so, I just will take care of that now, right? I truly did want to add a symphonic string library from Teldex to complement the chamber sized Berlin strings. Well, this opportunity won’t last forever so there you go (Good NIGHT, I could do an ad for Philip Johnson’s orchestra recipes…). Wait! Holy smokes, look at the price I get for the orchestral tools bundle for Berlin Strings that includes first chairs and additional articulations! My Berklee run is just about over so this is my chance, right? Katching! Well this is good, I’m done with EDU purchases so no more spending money on sample libraries. What a relief. Oh, except spitfire decides to bundle all of the modules for Abbey Road which I have been waiting for a sale and if they’re doing it now they might not do it at Black Friday. So this is my chance, right? Of course. PayPal isn’t helping matters because they let you buy the item for a cash price and then you pay off a fourth of it every two weeks, which is doable. OK. That’s IT, I’m done, there’s nothing I truly want right now except for Eric Whitacre’s choir, but that can wait, who knows when that will go on sale, and as long as it’s full price there is no way I’m pulling the trigger. It might go on sale on Black Friday but unless it was half off, I think I can wait. Well so much for that… then Christian Henson decides to hit 100,000 subscribers on YouTube and pull the “50% off of one product“ card out of a hat as you all know. Oy vey, let’s just get it over with… and I did. At THIS point… should I have waited? NAH!

For right now I really do have everything that’s been on my wish list. Three more payments over six weeks and it’s actually paid for. That really is a relief. Actually I’ve been playing with StaffPad recently and I’m really liking not only how it works but I’m finally learning more about notation then my third grader level I’m at. I worked out an arrangement for “Ode to Joy“ from memory with the full string section and it’s working out well and teaching me music for real. The thing is, I discovered that spitfire and Berlin have libraries that you can add to StaffPad! Oh my goodness… Listen to those demos!!

AAAAUUUGGGHHHH!

I am Elmer J Fudd. Millionaire. I own a mansion oont a yacht.
I am Elmer J Fudd. Millionaire. I own a mansion oont a yacht.
I am Elmer J Fudd. Millionaire. I own a…


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 25, 2021)

I added the free version of RealGuitar which is really fantastic for a free library. It almost feels like a smaller SuperiorDrummer-style acoustic guitar library and it's super easy to program in some strums or simple licks and patterns. I can't quite figure out how to create my own kinds of patterns and strums just yet, but it's quite an impressive free library. I may even spring for the paid version at some point


----------



## Tice (Oct 25, 2021)

This year has been on a diet, sample-wise.

AmpleSound's Qudi
AmpleSound's Banjo
Spitfire's Whitacre choir

That's it, I think. I'm getting more out of samples I already have. And I'm recording my own things more.


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 29, 2021)

8DIO:
Anthology
Century ostinato I and II
Deep solo violin
Hybrid tools Neo
Hybrid tools Neo II
Hybrid Tools 3
Hybrid tools 4
Clocks
Epic dhol
Epic toms
Epic taiko
Epic frame drum
Hybrid pulses
Strange pulses
Supercluster
Century brass lite
Forgotten Francesca
+ Liberis, insolidus and requiem freebies
SPITFIRE AUDIO:
Epic percs
Epic strings
Intimate strings (that flautando patch!)
Epic brass and woods
Piano felt
AUDIO IMPERIA:
Areia Lite
HEAVYOCITY:
Forzo
Damage 2
KEEPFOREST
Ferrum
Cyberpunk
Deathmatch
CHRIS HEIN
strings compact
PERFORMANCE SAMPLES
Oceania II
IK MULTIMEDIA:
Sample tank 4 se
Miroslav 2
Cinematic percussion
KARANKYI SOUND:
Continuo 1+2
DARK INTERVALS deep blue
RIGID AUDIO:
Cinematrix, wavestate, perception, limerence, viego, hypernode, synferno,aquiver,ambiloop 1 and 2, plethora, acustic isolation, grainstates, pad therapy, padstation I and II, felicity, stompbox, Angus, retrocade.
HYBRID CORE
COLLISION FX
RAST AUDIO: cinescapes pro 2
MUZE aquamarine
SONUSCORE
the orchestra
Cello phrases
harp
SONOKINETIC:
Capriccio
Maximo
Grosso
Chime
Bowl
IMPACT SOUNDWORKS
Megabrass
EASTWEST: subscription
AIR MUSIC:
Loom II
Hybrid 3
The riser
ARTURIA: Pigments 3
NATIVE INSTRUMENTS:
Kontakt 6
Noire
SAMPLETEKK
Black grand mkII
QUIET MUSIC:
Serenity SE
Magic drums pro
SPLASH SOUND:
Epic percussion 1.2
Epic percussion 3
Gentile keys
SOUNDIRON:
Ape percussion micro
SONIVOX:
orchestral companion strings
88 piano
Big bang Cinematic drums
Big bang drums
ETHERA:
Sahara gold
Intimate Vocals
Soundscapes
Elements
Gold 2.5
UJAM:
Beatmaker Nemesis
MINIMAL TONAL:
piano
Guitar
Texture
LAMPREY
Designer bundle
BEN OSTERHOUSE
Sospiro strings
Pattern strings II
Zero G
Impact, whoosh, risers.

Plus live 11, many plugins among which FabFilter mastering bundle, phrasebox venomode, serum, newfangled saturate, hornets.

Updated with 600€+ of BF. Now I'm not opening a deal 3d until 2023


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## KEM (Nov 29, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> 8DIO:
> Anthology
> Century ostinato I and II
> Deep solo violin
> ...



Humble brag


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 29, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> 8DIO:
> Anthology
> Century ostinato I and II
> Deep solo violin
> ...


End boss of BF


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 29, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> When this thread started in June, I had only upgraded to spitfire Strings and Woodwinds Pro, and that’s all I was gonna do. I had spent more on hardware and I put a post about that, but sample libraries weren’t going to be a big thing in 2021. I’m now realizing that only a four-month power outage in my city would have kept me in check. First VSL whips out a “oh let’s give people with education discount a full 40% off” sale. Well naturally I don’t want to miss out on upgrading CFX to full. And I know I’m eventually going to go for 280VC so I might as well just do it now with this great sale, right? The “this is your chance whilst you have EDU pricing” bug seriously chomped. Then discovering that my 40% with orchestral tools works for Berlin Symphonic Strings in addition to the discount any Berlin Strings owner gets, when you pop in your serial number as a promo code. I mean, the entire library for $179, and I only have until the end of December, so, I just will take care of that now, right? I truly did want to add a symphonic string library from Teldex to complement the chamber sized Berlin strings. Well, this opportunity won’t last forever so there you go (Good NIGHT, I could do an ad for Philip Johnson’s orchestra recipes…). Wait! Holy smokes, look at the price I get for the orchestral tools bundle for Berlin Strings that includes first chairs and additional articulations! My Berklee run is just about over so this is my chance, right? Katching! Well this is good, I’m done with EDU purchases so no more spending money on sample libraries. What a relief. Oh, except spitfire decides to bundle all of the modules for Abbey Road which I have been waiting for a sale and if they’re doing it now they might not do it at Black Friday. So this is my chance, right? Of course. PayPal isn’t helping matters because they let you buy the item for a cash price and then you pay off a fourth of it every two weeks, which is doable. OK. That’s IT, I’m done, there’s nothing I truly want right now except for Eric Whitacre’s choir, but that can wait, who knows when that will go on sale, and as long as it’s full price there is no way I’m pulling the trigger. It might go on sale on Black Friday but unless it was half off, I think I can wait. Well so much for that… then Christian Henson decides to hit 100,000 subscribers on YouTube and pull the “50% off of one product“ card out of a hat as you all know. Oy vey, let’s just get it over with… and I did. At THIS point… should I have waited? NAH!
> 
> For right now I really do have everything that’s been on my wish list. Three more payments over six weeks and it’s actually paid for. That really is a relief. Actually I’ve been playing with StaffPad recently and I’m really liking not only how it works but I’m finally learning more about notation then my third grader level I’m at. I worked out an arrangement for “Ode to Joy“ from memory with the full string section and it’s working out well and teaching me music for real. The thing is, I discovered that spitfire and Berlin have libraries that you can add to StaffPad! Oh my goodness… Listen to those demos!!
> 
> ...



Hey my friend! With your help I smoked the hardware end. Now it's time to cram it full of goodies! More details to come, but I'm busy downloading!


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 30, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I'm not sure where the humble bit is, can you point it out for me??!!


Indeed, if an emotional connotation has to be seen, it's disgust. I update this list to warn myself as I now feel it as an addiction. This was a though year for my family as we found our 4y kid with cancer, and I relieved the sorrow and frustation with buying stuff I will never use.
Yes, some go with alcohol, some with drugs, and samples and music are definitely a better way to deal with problems. But it is anyway an addiction, at least for me.
So, that's just a reminder for me: you already own a lot of stuff, just stop.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> This was a though year for my family as we found our 4y kid with cancer,


I hope your child is now better? That is a tough thing for any parent to go through.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 30, 2021)

I have bought more than I should have (I keep a record which can be a bit uncomfortable looking at, such is why I have it), but this was an escape during this whole covid period and moving to a new job, not knowing anyone, during lock down.

This is my main hobby but instead of spending thousands I still believe I could have kept with just EastWest CC and Kontakt. 

On the plus side quite a bit of the expenditure had been on education, rather than just sample libraries, but I have made some poor choices as well.


----------



## Ciochi (Nov 30, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I hope your child is now better? That is a tough thing for any parent to go through.


Fortunately yes, not yet fully healty, but we are looking down from the top of the hill. Thanks for the kind interest


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 30, 2021)

Chioci… that just brought a tear to my eye. It makes me sad to hear this and I can relate to the bit where buying stuff can take your mind off of things. I am happy to hear your son is better. I wish you and your family the very best… ❤️ ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 30, 2021)

I should really create a monetized list of all of the stuff I bought these last 2 months as well. I could probably now make a few hundred dollars by selling some of the reverbs I have now, but almost more important is the time saved by not auditioning things constantly and just going with a result I like from dialing in one of them. The time is probably more valuable than the money. But deciding which to sell is probably going to take me months of acclimation


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Fortunately yes, not yet fully healty, but we are looking down from the top of the hill. Thanks for the kind interest


That's great! Take care man ❤️


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I kept a running tally of my purchases. Every so often, I was like, "meh another $500 on the budget won't hurt." I think I did ok, only one purchase I'm not too sure about, and it was a cheap-ish one (Bohemian for $60). But the tally kept me somewhat honest and critical of what I was buying.


I really don't dare to look. Probably reaching €5k spent on music (sample libraries, Sequential Prophet 6, albums). And then the shame when my wife comes to me asking if it's okay to buy a few puzzles... (she's okay with me buying all this stuff btw).


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 30, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I really don't dare to look. Probably reaching €5k spent on music (sample libraries, Sequential Prophet 6, albums). And then the shame when my wife comes to me asking if it's okay to buy a few puzzles... (she's okay with me buying all this stuff btw).


How do you like your P6? I got one last year but it hasn't seen much love. I still haven't really found a great comfortable workflow for integrating my HW synths.

After I got the P6, I wondered if I should have gone for OB-6 instead. And then, stupid me, I passed on an OB-6 on Reverb that was actually a guy down the street, for like $800 off. Derp.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> How do you like your P6? I got one last year but it hasn't seen much love. I still haven't really found a great comfortable workflow for integrating my HW synths.
> 
> After I got the P6, I wondered if I should have gone for OB-6 instead. And then, stupid me, I passed on an OB-6 on Reverb that was actually a guy down the street, for like $800 off. Derp.


It depends on your expectations of the synth and how you want to use it. For me it's a bit of a loaded question 😄

The thing about the P6 (and P5 I imagine) is that the core tone of the VCO's combines with the filter is great. To give it some highly subjective descriptions: it can be warm, round, large and deep. That big pro tends to let my brain pursue only that characteristic when building a patch, which narrows it's use for me. I know I do this, but it seems unavoidable for me. I do find the filter behaviour a bit tough to dial in, especially the LPF ENV amount does not do what I want. Also don't like the velocity curves that much, so playability for me is a bit hampered. I rather use my piano keybed and sacrifice aftertouch for live playing the synth.

I have a Prophet Rev2 as well and although it has DCO's, I can get 90% similar sounds with it. Filter is different and that's that last 10%. I really tend to use the Rev2 more for sound design as the mod matrix and 4 LFO's are fantastic for this. Whenever I want to play some live pads for layering or a warm lead/brass patch, I tend to use the P6.

Never wanted the OB-6 myself, but $800 off does seem like a great deal...


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 30, 2021)

Ciochi said:


> Fortunately yes, not yet fully healty, but we are looking down from the top of the hill. Thanks for the kind interest


Man! That was a tough one! Have a little son myself and can only imagine how painful this might be. Glad to hear that it’s getting better! Wish you and your family all the best.
And as you said: being addicted to buy sample libraries is definitely healthier than buying drugs or alcohol.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 30, 2021)

Picked up cinematic rooms, wasn’t really after anything else!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 30, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Well, the P6 will have resale value, so that's not the same as sample libraries. I'm really cautious about buying sample libraries, as they can't be resold typically. I've bought CSS, and already I'm feeling like "did I just spend $300 that I can't get back if I decide orchestral stuff isn't for me". So then I spent some more to compound it, on Heavyocity, The Ton and percussion samples and etc... But whilst I really want to buy Albion One at 40% off, my brain is saying enough is enough. I can buy it in the future if I still want it, and I probably don't care about the stack as there's not many sounds in it anyway. However, and this is revelationary, already my music sounds so much more pro from using OAE and CSS and Forzo. Good samples make a massive difference.



I mainly bought VSL libraries, so I'm good in the resale department, but I know what you mean. I've spend a good amount of money with companies that don't have demo versions to try and don't allow resale. For a $50 that's not a real issue, but spending several hundreds on a library and not get out of it what you thought is not cool.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Nov 30, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> Picked up cinematic rooms, wasn’t really after anything else!


What were you using before, and what inspired your want for Cinematic Rooms?


----------



## Evans (Nov 30, 2021)

Orcophony. Orcophony is great and takes really well to convo reverb. I'll get more use out of this than I first thought.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 1, 2021)

Mainly Valhalla vintage verb (which is amazing!) but after demoing CR it just sounded perfect for orchestral samples, although works amazing for synths etc too! 


Russell Anderson said:


> What were you using before, and what inspired your want for Cinematic Rooms?


----------



## Pyro861 (Dec 4, 2021)

When I'm about to buy a new Reverb I look at reverb blind testing comparisons videos/threads and save the money, turn around, and spend it all on libraries instead. :D


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 5, 2021)

I upgraded to Synchron Brass Full from BBO. I guess I will have to upgrade to Synchron Woodwinds Full when they come out.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Dec 5, 2021)

Dang I am really loving using the extensive list of saturators that I felt bad about buying. Really it’s the reverbs I should feel bad about, the saturators… nnnfffffyeah, god they make the sound so alive when you just barely tickle the signal with them, but like… a bunch of them. Also, 7H on percussion is amazing.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 5, 2021)

Just got VSL Elite Strings.

I'm hopeless...


----------



## Crowe (Dec 5, 2021)

Dunno if I posted here yet. Year is almost over so my final score is going to be...

Bioscape
Century Strings Bundle
Century Brass Bundle
Century Artisan Brass
Claire Alto Flute
Claire Oboe

And that's all she wrote.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Just got VSL Elite Strings.
> 
> I'm hopeless...


Congrats ! 

These are awesome strings. 

Great choice.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Congrats !
> 
> These are awesome strings.
> 
> Great choice.


Thanks and yes they are! I like the smaller ensembles, more detailed libraries and with the current sale this was an easy choice to pair with Dimension strings.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Thanks and yes they are! I like the smaller, more detailed libraries and with the current sale this was an easy choice to pair with Dimension strings.


Yes, or with Synchron Strings Pro. 

Elite Strings are very flexible.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, or with Synchron Strings Pro.
> 
> Elite Strings are very flexible.


Somehow, I don't gel with the Synchrony Pro strings. I thought I would, but I don't. I rather have apassionata strings for the odd time I want to go big. Don't get me wrong, Synchron Pro strings is fantastic, just not for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Somehow, I don't gel with the Synchrony Pro strings. I thought I would, but I don't. I rather have apassionata strings for the odd time I want to go big. Don't get me wrong, Synchron Pro strings is fantastic, just not for me.


Whatever tickles your ears. I love Elite, and SSPro. Plus Appassionata, and many of their other String libraries. They all come in handy.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 6, 2021)

Muziksculp, or as I like to think of him, The Lord of the Strings.....


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 6, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Muziksculp, or as I like to think of him, The Lord of the Strings.....


Yes, I'm the LOTS


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 6, 2021)

I was not looking to get any kind of percussion/drum set, but I happened upon a video that demonstrated Sonicouture's Moonkits, and I could not be happier with taking the plunge. As many of you already know, it is the antithesis of a huge/epic/call to battle library.
The more I become familiar with getting around in there, it's making a groovy (!) addition to my StylusRMX


----------



## GregSilver (Dec 6, 2021)

Yesterday i pulled the trigger on a bunch of F9 Audio packs. For Ableton and Logic users producing electronic music styles it's awesome what James Wiltshire is delivering.


----------



## Mistro (Dec 7, 2021)

I know I said I was done after buying Ethera Gold 2.5 but couldn't resist Fairy Tale Harp. The price almost makes it free. I said why not and so far I'm really liking it. It should hold me over until or if I buy another Harp library.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 7, 2021)

Hehe.. and LOTS finally got the new Sonokinetic Strings Library after waiting over a year for it to show up.


----------



## Mistro (Dec 7, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hehe.. and LOTS finally got the new Sonokinetic Strings Library after waiting over a year for it to show up.


I'm new to studying string libraries. I checked out Sonokinetic site today for the first time and like what I'm hearing. But I' don't know if I should pursue that string library before checking out other libraries people are raving about in these forums. Do you have any advice for beginners when it comes to what orchestral libraries should be bought first to make orchestral cinematic music? I do have BBC Discover already and a few other things like Tina Guo, and some stuff from Komplete Ultimate but not sure how to proceed from there or if I even need more.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 7, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> A longer winded answer, rather than my brief potentially flippant answer:
> 
> I think there's a few options for a beginner, and I've been through this just recently to choose my path, there's my summary of findings:
> 
> ...



Great assessment, although the OT stuff in many ways timbre-wise is hard to beat.

Got me thinking though... 2021 was a record-setter for me making purchases, both hardware and software. Actually, and training. I'm almost numb from spending... so it gave me an idea: instead of giving Christmas presents this year, I'm just going to give everyone my opinion.

↓

↓

↓

↓

↓

↓

↓







🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tim727 (Dec 7, 2021)

CSW, Berlin Brass (Kontakt version), Miroire Choirs, Berlin Perc Cymbals. So far my farovite is CSW despite it having some bugs. I am also really liking the cymbals.


----------



## Mistro (Dec 7, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> A longer winded answer, rather than my brief potentially flippant answer:
> 
> I think there's a few options for a beginner, and I've been through this just recently to choose my path, there's my summary of findings:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot for the info. There's much to consider. I do like the sound of CSS.

One issue I have is deciding if I should get solo or ensemble first. If I could afford it I would get both at the same time but if my budget does not allow (depending on what I choose) I would do solo first because I can always stack and get into fine detail since ensemble is whole sets at default. I think I'm gonna take my time with this and save a target budget in the mean time.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 7, 2021)

tim727 said:


> CSW, Berlin Brass (Kontakt version), Miroire Choirs, Berlin Perc Cymbals. So far my farovite is CSW despite it having some bugs. I am also really liking the cymbals.



How do those cymbals accomplish rolls? Are they fixed length or via the mod wheel?


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 8, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> For sure! It was a hell of a difficult decision on what to buy... My wife and I sat and listened to all the demos and mockups, and Berlin sounded amazing, probably the best overall. But all the negatives in the thread for Sine and legato etc made me wary - I'm sure they'll (eventually) iron the kinks out, but I didn't want to have to deal with them for my first library. I'm sure though that if I'd bought Berlin, I'd not regret that either. What's nice is you can buy individual parts from OT, so I can always dip my toe in anyway if I want to.


Yeah, SINE has some growing pains, that's for sure. I simply want to use my 3rd slider for Vibrato like with Spitfire, but they have the order of changes in SINE mixed up! Fader at bottom is VIB, middle is heavy VIB and top of the fader is NONE! Wait, what?

Eventually they will get there, hopefully v2.X will have major stuff fixed. Kontakt 1.X I'm sure had its issues!


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 8, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> For sure! It was a hell of a difficult decision on what to buy... My wife and I sat and listened to all the demos and mockups, and Berlin sounded amazing, probably the best overall. But all the negatives in the thread for Sine and legato etc made me wary - I'm sure they'll (eventually) iron the kinks out, but I didn't want to have to deal with them for my first library. I'm sure though that if I'd bought Berlin, I'd not regret that either. What's nice is you can buy individual parts from OT, so I can always dip my toe in anyway if I want to.


BTW, I was going through the new walkthrough for Berlin Strings, and discovered the Sustains Soft articulation in the Full Orchestra... WHOA... I think I found a new Go-To sound for noodling and brainstorming. SO rich.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 8, 2021)

Kevperry777 said:


> How do those cymbals accomplish rolls? Are they fixed length or via the mod wheel?


Mod wheel. The cymbals are like 30 bucks a la carte and I needed some because all I had were the ones from Ark 1 so didn't even have proper rolls. It was a no brainer for me!


----------

